# Chevy Cruze Recalled for Fire Risk: All of Them



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I invite GM to check out the forums here. They would get an eyeful about 'safe and durable'.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

steve333 said:


> I invite GM to check out the forums here. They would get an eyeful about 'safe and durable'.


My first and last GM product.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Found this today as well...

GM recalls over 400,000 Chevy Cruze sedans - Bottom Line


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rbtec said:


> My first and last GM product.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Should be rightly said your last car. After all, this isn't even a recall for an issue with the *vehicle*. I'm sure all other manufacturers are just little angels with zero recalls or problems, right?



> “*Improper engine oil change procedures* on these vehicles *can *result in the spilling or dripping of oil,” GM said. “If oil contacts hot engine or exhaust system surfaces, and the engine shield, the shield may ignite and burn, resulting in a possible engine compartment fire.”


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The last time I counted (last month) there were less than a dozen fires reported to NHTSA. Since a "score" is 20s, "scores of complaints" would be at least 40, far more than I physically counted. Once again AutoGuide.com has an idiot for a reporter.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

It's a shame that GM didn't put more into quality issues before selling the car. I thought they would have learned their lesson after the Cobalt. Apparently not.
I'm not just talking about this recall, after all every car company has them.
There just seems to be a plethora of major issues with this car. The powertrain was sold half baked as well. Did GM test drive them? The base engine is garbage. The 1.4L T is just too wimpy for this car's weight.They couldn't feel the herky jerky shifts? Ford is guilty of this as well with the Focus.
No lumbar controls in the seats of a 2011 model year car? Really? The seats are pretty bad, the leather feeling like upholstered bricks.
The Cruze has many good things about it, it just wasn't ready for primetime, IMO.
All I can say is that the 2014 Model year MCE had better fix things or GM is going to lose a lot of customers to add to those they've lost already.
I'm still amazed that 3 years after it's been out the same 2 engines are there with no upgrades. Big wad of black plastic stuck in the C Pillar, still lousy seats. Decontenting the 1LT Model.
But, hey, we get a touch screen radio! Who asked for it?
Get on the stick, GM! Survival mode.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^
Yep, every automaker has recalls. Personally, I wouldn't be too concerned unless a given model year racks up a LOT of recalls (e.g. certain years of Ford Focuses and BMW X5s from many years ago). If a given model year got 8+ recalls, I'd start to get concerned...

Car and Driver joked that the Ford Focus (back then) should come w/a booklet of recall slips.

As I posted in another thread, these two links might prove insightful:
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/documentList.xhtml?docId=12V288&docType=RCL
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/documentList.xhtml?docId=12V289&docType=RCL

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM423012/RCORRD-12V289-6767.pdf specifically says:


> Q2. How many fires have occurred?
> A2. GM engineers are aware of about 30 fires – most traced to improper oil change procedures and parts.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is there any way Chevy could send dealerships a step by step guide on how these car's oil changes should be properly changed to best avoid leaks and drips and ultimately fires? Or maybe make it mandatory that skilled and veteran service department workers can only change the oil.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I am tempted to let my car burn to the ground and take the insurance money now... unbelievable...

this just made it significantly hard for me to sell my Cruze... Thanks GM for ruining the resale value of our cars.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I got my recall letter in the mail a couple days ago.. Got recalled for the steering column even though mine felt good. I told myself id just bring it in and let them know about this fire recall. I wouldnt want that to happen...........


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I am tempted to let my car burn to the ground and take the insurance money now... unbelievable...
> 
> this just made it significantly hard for me to sell my Cruze... Thanks GM for ruining the resale value of our cars.


Umm... that would be insurance fraud and if they found out...

I wouldn't sweat it about this particular recall. Many cars from all brands might be subject to a recall or two (or more) over their lifetime.

If a given model year accumulated say 8+ recalls and it kept happening every model year or there continue to be mysterious fires fix after fix, then the car might develop a bad rep and resale value...

One can lookup recalls for other vehicles at http://www.safercar.gov/.


----------



## Ralphb (Apr 16, 2012)

If anyone is interested, I posted information about this problem in the 1.4 forum 4-28-12. I changed the oil myself and took all precautions to prevent oil dribbling onto the bellypan, but it did anyway. It seaped between the bellypan and the attached heat shield. If I had not removed the bellypan and cleaned it up, I'm sure it would have been a possible source of overheating, and fire.

I'm waiting to see what they come up with as a solution.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...here is a link to GM's answers to NHSTA questions on this issue: http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM423012/RCORRD-12V289-6767.pdf


I find Q12 GM is being a bit misleading in the response. Sounds like there is an impact on MPG but in the 2013 cars they are increasing tire pressure to offset the difference.


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't believe the Car buying public is necessarily going to give up on one of the best selling cars the last two years for a recall that does not involve something that GM did or did not do. It is an oil change problem not tires blowing out like the Explorer that Ford had to be nearly held at gunpoint to acknowledge. The recall is being issued for your safety and continued satisfaction in a great automobile. My .02 cents.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Is there any way Chevy could send dealerships a step by step guide on how these car's oil changes should be properly changed to best avoid leaks and drips and ultimately fires? Or maybe make it mandatory that skilled and veteran service department workers can only change the oil.


GM can do that for their dealerships but it wouldn't work anyway as you're fighting human nature. The bigger issue is what to do with all the "quick lube" places around the country. There are probably 10 independent drive through oil change places to each dealership. This is why the debris shield is being modified.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

auraxr said:


> I don't believe the Car buying public is necessarily going to give up on one of the best selling cars the last two years for a recall that does not involve something that GM did or did not do. It is an oil change problem not tires blowing out like the Explorer that Ford had to be nearly held at gunpoint to acknowledge. The recall is being issued for your safety and continued satisfaction in a great automobile. My .02 cents.


You should see the posts by the GM haters on the CNN article. <FLAME>It's absolutely amazing how many people, based on their attitude towards US companies and products, need to actually leave the US and stay out.</FLAME>


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> It's a shame that GM didn't put more into quality issues before selling the car. The powertrain was sold half baked as well. Did GM test drive them? The base engine is garbage. The 1.4L T is just too wimpy for this car's weight.They couldn't feel the herky jerky shifts? Ford is guilty of this as well with the Focus. No lumbar controls in the seats of a 2011 model year car? Really? The seats are pretty bad, the leather feeling like upholstered bricks. The Cruze has many good things about it, it just wasn't ready for primetime, IMO. All I can say is that the 2014 Model year MCE had better fix things or GM is going to lose a lot of customers to add to those they've lost already. I'm still amazed that 3 years after it's been out the same 2 engines are there with no upgrades. Big wad of black plastic stuck in the C Pillar, still lousy seats. Decontenting the 1LT Model. But, hey, we get a touch screen radio! Who asked for it?


 I'm real curious. If you have these issues with the car, then why did you buy it? All of that is the sort of stuff discovered during the test drive.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Odd that this also applies to the 1.8L engine.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> I'm real curious. If you have these issues with the car, then why did you buy it? All of that is the sort of stuff discovered during the test drive.


Actually I didn't buy one, because of these issues.
If I had made a decision after my 10 minute test drive I may have bought one and been kicking myself about now. I decided to do the smart thing and I got a loaner from the dealer for the day. During that extensive drive I found faults I wouldn't want to live with.
When someone complains about a car after buying it and someone asks well did you test drive it? this is the reason.
During that little drive it felt OK, I didn't try to pass on the freeway, sitting in any car seat for 10 minutes would be fine, and with the salesman yapping away I didn't have a chance to test it all out.
My suggestion to everyone is either to rent a car for a day or get a loaner before making a decision.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Love the LTZ/RS that I just bought. Great car with all the options. And I like seeing the bottom panel great for the wet weather. Recalls happen and since this is only a panel to be drilled with a few more holes no problem at all. At least it is not an engine recall just a plastic panel.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> Love the LTZ/RS that I just bought. Great car with all the options. And I like seeing the bottom panel great for the wet weather. Recalls happen and since this is only a panel to be drilled with a few more holes no problem at all. At least it is not an engine recall just a plastic panel.


Don't think it is drilling a few holes. Looks like half the panel is cut away, making two separate panels.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine was built last week in May and the bottom panel has quite a few more holes in it then what the older panels have like these added to the front area. Perhaps this is all that will be done. Time will tell. I just counted 10 holes in the bottom panel all are 1 1/2" large holes like shown in this pic.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's why I actually sit in the car while I talk to the salesman. I also push any car I test drive before purchase. I actually had one salesman turn slightly pale at the way I was driving. I consider a test drive to be a "worst case" for performance of the car. Walked away from a Ford because the car couldn't get out of its own way.


----------



## philrod (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a 2011 Cruze and I love it. I have always found GM cars well built with quality parts so I'll by another in the future. I am thinking of the diesel Cruze when they come out in Canada


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> Mine was built last week in May and the bottom panel has quite a few more holes in it then what the older panels have like these added to the front area. Perhaps this is all that will be done. Time will tell. I just counted 10 holes in the bottom panel all are 1 1/2" large holes like shown in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 6235
> View attachment 6236


Wonder if the ATs get this mod, while the MTs get the shield sliced in half.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Actually I didn't buy one, because of these issues.
> .


Then why are you here if you don't own the topic of discussion?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> Mine was built last week in May and the bottom panel has quite a few more holes in it then what the older panels have like these added to the front area. Perhaps this is all that will be done. Time will tell. I just counted 10 holes in the bottom panel all are 1 1/2" large holes like shown in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 6235
> View attachment 6236


Any worries about rocks and other road debris popping into those holes? What happens if rocks and other stuff flies into the holes and gets trapped in there? Won't it cause a lot of unnecessary noise and such? Also what if road salt from the winter months splashes in the holes and now coats itself on the bottom inner part of the panel? I see it eventually eating away at the panel from the inside and unfortunately we cant just start going around spraying water in those holes when we wash our car.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

After last winter I don't have spec of corrosion on that pan. I don't think that is a worry.


----------



## taywell33 (Mar 20, 2012)

I do my own oil changes with a Mityvac oil extractor. No oil spills here but who is to say if something like a leak developed on top of the plastic shield. I work in an auto factory and the only complaint I had about the Cruze was the low clearance room to the ground and that plastic shield under the motor that I cured with an oil extractor. It was like GM was trying to cover up any leaks for warranty reasons but someone noted it was for aerodynamics that may save you minimal fuel at best. I thought that shield was a bad idea considering the amount of heat applied to it. You would of thought the plastic would of been fireproof or better aluminum had they thought it out better, but seriously, if there would be a major oil leak and the oil accumulated on the shield, wouldn't there be enough fuel (oil) and engine heat to cause a fire?? I'm almost considering taking the shield off all together. Anybody have any thoughts on that??


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

rbtec said:


> Wonder if the ATs get this mod, while the MTs get the shield sliced in half.


Yes, the AT Cruze gets the treatment, too.

All 16 new Cruzen I personally inspected yesterday afternoon (Sat, Jun 23) were equipped with automatic transmissions and either a locally-reworked shield or the revised new factory-installed tray. The dealership modified part looked rough and butchered, while the revised part installed at Lordstown was neat and tidy. Both appeared to be functionally the same.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

What fix can GM do for sloppy mechanical work (i.e. oil & filter change). Pay attention when you change oil. I don't like the oil canister filter on top of my 1.4 turbo. It should be on the bottom near oil drain plug. If GM designed the oil fill & dip stick in the back of the engine people would be bitching about how it isn't easy to access.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

crystal red cruze said:


> I don't like the oil canister filter on top of my 1.4 turbo. It should be on the bottom near oil drain plug


Completely disagree, with it on top you can do a topside oil change. Also the location of the filter housing on the 1.4T is VERY easy to access in comparison to other ecotecs I have changed oil on. With it on top I can change the filter midway through an oil change if I'm going 10,000+ miles in a couple minutes without even getting dirty. 

The 2.2ecotec in the cavalier was partially under the plastic intake(on the front of engine), some people would end up with a cracked intake if the oil change place used the wrong tools & backed the cover off to far with tools. The 2010 GMC terrain has a 2.4ecotec & it was even more buried(in the same spot) as the cavalier. I even bought a special half height 32mm socket  (I bought mine off the shelf at Carquest, it was a different brand)just for more clearance between the filter housing & intake. At least the 24mm housing on cruze you can use regular tools. 

I do however have a problem with the filter housing design, if you don't wrap it with rags when you remove the filter there is quite a bit of oil that could run down onto the lower cover or at least toward the front of engine right by the turbo.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Is there any way Chevy could send dealerships a step by step guide on how these car's oil changes should be properly changed to best avoid leaks and drips and ultimately fires? Or maybe make it mandatory that skilled and veteran service department workers can only change the oil.



Or maybe that the dealership is not qualified to change oil on this car LOL I personally do not see the problem with the shield and my car will not be going back for the recall!!!! Catches on fire: I get a new car via insurance. I am not worried


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can or would any of the current Chevy Cruze owners on this forum who do their own oil change on this car and view themselves as someone who has taken extra precautions and hardly makes any mess be willing to do a HOW TO video on how to properly change the oil on this car?! Or at least a picture slide show with detail? I have seen some members who say they place rags at different places, pull the dip stick and loosen the filter and other stuff that helps prevent any spills or burping of the oil. Maybe this sounds like a dumb request but for those who now want to take on doing our own oil changes, and especially avoid having to get the recall hack, it would be especially helpful to know how to change this car's oil in the most effective and least messy of manner. Thanks!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> Then why are you here if you don't own the topic of discussion?


I'm sorry, is that a rule you just made up? I'm a current Cobalt owner looking for a replacement and obviously the Cruze was on top of my list. This is of interest to me


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> I'm sorry, is that a rule you just made up? I'm a current Cobalt owner looking for a replacement and obviously the Cruze was on top of my list. This is of interest to me


 Not a rule, just curious.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> What fix can GM do for sloppy mechanical work (i.e. oil & filter change).


 In one of the releases GM stated that it will work with dealerships, oil change shops, and other places to educate them on oil changes.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

As for me by the time I need an oil change the parts if even needed for me will be in. As of yesterday I now have 15 free oil changes for the Cruze. So hopefully in the months to come GM will have a new Guidelines posted to all GM dealers as what to do and not to do to a Cruze as they change the oil. I have also noticed quite a few Cruze commercials on the TV within the last 3 days. The last one I saw had a Red RS Cruze.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> Not a rule, just curious.


Gotcha. Research mainly. I'm also an opinionated SOB!


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I would like a document from GM stating that any problems that occur due to this modification will be covered under warranty for the life of the car.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

rbtec said:


> I would like a document from GM stating that any problems that occur due to this modification will be covered under warranty for the life of the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

If you people would read the statement by GM, maybe you would understand the issue. The problem is with oil collecting on the plastic pan below the engine. Most service people are bonified slobs, and rarely clean up after thier work. The placement of the oil filter is unusual, however if a so called technision would think the simple job of an oil change through, he might notice that oil may have been spilled, and clean it up. You can't make things "idiot proof", so GM's fix is to all but remove the pan, thus there will no longer be a place for the sloppy workers to leave thier mark, except on the ground. The cutting back of the pan, will not likely make a significant change in the aerodynamics of the undercarriage, but my allow dirt and water to get into the engine compartment. Everyone is so quick to brand the car a piece of junk, because of a design error, that is going to be addressed promptly. Meanwhile Ford still is shirking blame for countless rollover accidents involving Explorers, that had underinflated passenger car tires, as standard equipment, to give the vehicle a "car-like" ride. A 19 year old driver was recently killed here in Florida in an Explorer rollover, but people still keep buying these death traps. Toyota had a rash of problems a year or so ago, involving uncontrolled acceleration, but the @#$$ boxes still sell. The bottom line, there is not nor ever will be a perfect automobile. I think that Chevrolet owning up to this problem and making an attempt to fix it, gives them a much higher score than some other companies, that simply ignore the issues. I'm keeping mine, parked next to my GMC truck and old Chevy Corvair (another GM product that got a bad rap, in the 60's)


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

turbocruiser said:


> If you people would read the statement by GM, maybe you would understand the issue. The problem is with oil collecting on the plastic pan below the engine. Most service people are bonified slobs, and rarely clean up after thier work. The placement of the oil filter is unusual, however if a so called technision would think the simple job of an oil change through, he might notice that oil may have been spilled, and clean it up. You can't make things "idiot proof", so GM's fix is to all but remove the pan, thus there will no longer be a place for the sloppy workers to leave thier mark, except on the ground. The cutting back of the pan, will not likely make a significant change in the aerodynamics of the undercarriage, but my allow dirt and water to get into the engine compartment. Everyone is so quick to brand the car a piece of junk, because of a design error, that is going to be addressed promptly. Meanwhile Ford still is shirking blame for countless rollover accidents involving Explorers, that had underinflated passenger car tires, as standard equipment, to give the vehicle a "car-like" ride. A 19 year old driver was recently killed here in Florida in an Explorer rollover, but people still keep buying these death traps. Toyota had a rash of problems a year or so ago, involving uncontrolled acceleration, but the @#$$ boxes still sell. The bottom line, there is not nor ever will be a perfect automobile. I think that Chevrolet owning up to this problem and making an attempt to fix it, gives them a much higher score than some other companies, that simply ignore the issues. I'm keeping mine, parked next to my GMC truck and old Chevy Corvair (another GM product that got a bad rap, in the 60's)


I disagree with the solution to this problem. Why is it not enough to drill a few holes in the shield to allow fluids to drain out? The shield is there for a reason. GM is not going to install something for no reason. They removed the glovebox light on the 2012s to cut cost for crying out loud. If they thought a shield was unnecessary they surely would not incur the cost of putting one on. This 'fix' sure seems to have been rushed.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

turbocruiser said:


> If you people would read the statement by GM, maybe you would understand the issue.


*turbocrusier,*

Your point is well-made, but please don't generalize and conclude that all forum members are uninformed, trash-talking rubes who don't understand the problem and disrespect the Cruze.

I, for one, absolutely love my Cruze and plan to keep it for many enjoyable years. To my way of thinking, there's not another automobile in the American marketplace that's offers as much car for the money. Not one. The Cruze's blend of crisp styling and detailed, solid engineering combined with its excellent driving dynamics and fuel efficiency make it a genuinely rewarding ownership experience. I can honestly say it's been years since I've owned a car that delivers so many smiles per mile!

Peace my friend.

- - -
*See the U.S.A. in your Chevrolet, America's the greatest land of all.
*


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

cwerdna said:


> ^^^
> Yep, every automaker has recalls. Personally, I wouldn't be too concerned unless a given model year racks up a LOT of recalls (e.g. certain years of Ford Focuses and BMW X5s from many years ago). If a given model year got 8+ recalls, I'd start to get concerned...


On this note, here are examples of what I consider to be quite a few recalls for a given make/model year. There are counts at the top but you need to exclude ones that are actually for aftermarket equipment:

'00 Ford Focus: Recalls - Search Results | Safercar.gov | NHTSA
01 Ford Focus: Recalls - Search Results | Safercar.gov | NHTSA
'01 BMW X5: Recalls - Search Results | Safercar.gov | NHTSA


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

cwerdna said:


> On this note, here are examples of what I consider to be quite a few recalls for a given make/model year. There are counts at the top but you need to exclude ones that are actually for aftermarket equipment:
> 
> '00 Ford Focus: Recalls - Search Results | Safercar.gov | NHTSA
> 01 Ford Focus: Recalls - Search Results | Safercar.gov | NHTSA
> '01 BMW X5: Recalls - Search Results | Safercar.gov | NHTSA


Again, the recall itself does not bother me. The 'fix' does.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Repeating what I've said in previous threads on the same subject.. you guys dont have to get this done. You have the right to deny any repair, including recalls. When you go to trade it or decide to sell it, then do it. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Repeating what I've said in previous threads on the same subject.. you guys dont have to get this done. You have the right to deny any repair, including recalls. When you go to trade it or decide to sell it, then do it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Yes, but then you are risking not being covered if a fire does occur.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

a lot of cars end up with recalls
yeah, there have been an above average amount of recalls (from what i heard) for a car that's been in the north american market just two model years.
i have a 2012 ls, and i've enjoyed over 8,000 miles of issue-free driving since january - all it's cost me is my car loan, my car insurance, an oil change plus tire rotation, gas, and a k&n drop-in filter - so i'm more than satisfied and consider my car reliable.
what i'm concerned about is this:
if they've redesigned the shield, why the f- do i have to have the one that was installed on the factory (essentially) jury-rigged?
shouldn't they be replacing the **** part with the redesigned one?
i haven't seen the recall notice come in yet, but there better be a phone number on it because i plan on calling it and putting every effort possible into getting the right part on my car!
(that's my $0.02, and i'll get off my soapbox now...)


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

strngz0731 said:


> a lot of cars end up with recalls
> yeah, there have been an above average amount of recalls (from what i heard) for a car that's been in the north american market just two model years.
> i have a 2012 ls, and i've enjoyed over 8,000 miles of issue-free driving since january - all it's cost me is my car loan, my car insurance, an oil change plus tire rotation, gas, and a k&n drop-in filter - so i'm more than satisfied and consider my car reliable.
> what i'm concerned about is this:
> ...


I am going to ask them to order the updated panel and put it on. Even if I have to pay for the part. Shouldn't cost that much, and they should put it in for free as part of the recall.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder if you can still order the current full panel that's on the car now?, so that if the dealership does do the recall hack job without asking you first or if you just not rather have the new factory altered panel due to the uncertainty of what a now over exposed underside of this car will bring; you can have a extra one on hand.


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

rbtec said:


> I am going to ask them to order the updated panel and put it on. Even if I have to pay for the part. Shouldn't cost that much, and they should put it in for free as part of the recall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


i simply want the redesigned part, not some drilled and/or chopped-up thing slapped back onto my car - and i have no intention of paying for it!
(i will make a big-a$$ stink if i have to...)



Starks8 said:


> I wonder if you can still order the current full panel that's on the car now?, so that if the dealership does do the recall hack job without asking you first or if you just not rather have the new factory altered panel due to the uncertainty of what a now over exposed underside of this car will bring; you can have a extra one on hand.


there's no issue about a "hack job" if they simply install the redesigned part on the car!
(plus, i'm in no position to risk either my car going up in flames or voiding the blasted warranty. my cruze - i named her "KindOfBlu" - has to economically serve me well without issues until i can afford to get into the camaro i would've purchased in january if money wasn't so tight...)


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

In the UK while they call it a CRUZE it is really a Daewoo Lacetti warranty claims are on Daewoo paper. There have been two recalls in the UK faulty fuel lines & seat harness. The Lacetti has been reliable but it is not a CRUZE as the US spec. is far better, I am suprised to hear about all the problems with US built CRUZE. I have a 2 litre Diesel auto model and unfortunately only get 28 mpg so do not trust official mpg figures when the Diesel reaches US. The UK model has a poor quality ride,feel every bump and undulation but handling is OK. GM are ripping off the EURO & UK customers as they will not fit mandatory requirements e.g. tpms, drl, as they say the car was type approved before these safety features become compulsory however Merc, BMW ,Audi VW fit them why not GM ?


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

In the grand scheme of things this seems forgivable. So, does this mean that they'll add "bad oil change" to the test parameters in the future?


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

cwerdna said:


> On this note, here are examples of what I consider to be quite a few recalls for a given make/model year. There are counts at the top but you need to exclude ones that are actually for aftermarket equipment:
> 
> '00 Ford Focus: Recalls - Search Results | Safercar.gov | NHTSA
> 01 Ford Focus: Recalls - Search Results | Safercar.gov | NHTSA
> '01 BMW X5: Recalls - Search Results | Safercar.gov | NHTSA


IIRC one of the first Focus recalls involved things like the wheel's bearings failing and the rear wheels flying off. Another Focus recall involved the roof pillars failing in a rollover.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I got my recall letter in the mail a couple days ago.. Got recalled for the steering column even though mine felt good. I told myself id just bring it in and let them know about this fire recall. I wouldnt want that to happen...........


The steering recall was very proactive. They recalled them before there was actually any serious problem.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

My worry is that, those who were doing these sloppy oil change jobs on the Cruzes in the first place including the dealership in some cases, will now be even less cautious and attentive about how they change the oil in this car with knowing that the recall called for cutting off all the parts of the panel where spilt oil has any chance of gathering/collecting instead of hitting the ground. If this isn't music to their ears and a green light for them to start even more half-assing our oil changes, I don't know what is!

I just hope the other shops and service departments at the Chevy/GM dealerships who have been doing these oil changes correctly and with the utmost care (a big thank you), like these cars were their was their own, continue to do so and don't see this new recall as permission to start doing crappy,messy, half-assed oil changes just because the spilling of oil during a change is no longer a fire hazard since it has no where to collect on the bottom panel.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

I wonder what it will do to underbody aerodynamics with half that panel gone.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Odd that this also applies to the 1.8L engine.


It probably also has a shield that can catch dripping oil.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

cecaa850 said:


> I wonder what it will do to underbody aerodynamics with half that panel gone.


Underbody shields are there to reduce aerodynamic drag, and drilling holes or cutting it back would affect the aerodynamics more than splitting it. Splitting it into two pieces so there's space for the oil to spill out is probably the best solution aerodynamically.I suspect we'll see this problem come up again in the future in other makes and models because so many recent car models have been adding this kind of shielding.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I do however have a problem with the filter housing design, if you don't wrap it with rags when you remove the filter there is quite a bit of oil that could run down onto the lower cover or at least toward the front of engine right by the turbo.


The filter housing is from Hengst of Germany, same as used on expensive Audi's. It's a great filtration system as long as proper procedure is followed. When the housing is loosened, that releases a valve, allowing the oil to drain from the filter into the crankcase. I removed the oil fill cap and the drain plug first to allow air to easily displace the draining oil. Then after loosening the filter housing, I waited several minutes while the oil drained from the engine and filter. When I removed the filter, not a single drop of oil was spilled. It was the easiest oil change I have ever done, and I have been changing oil on my own cars for nearly 40 years.

I do believe that GM should have "idiot proofed" the shield from the beginning to account for the fact that proper procedure will not always be followed.

I will bring my car in for the recall, and get my existing shield modified, just so I am covered in case something does happen. When the new shields become available, I will replace it on my own dime. They sometimes get a bit beat up after a few years anyway. As for loss of protection, most cars I have owned, had much smaller shields to begin with, or no shield at all, and I can't think of any problems resulting from that. As for aerodynamics, hopefully this modification will have little affect.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can we expect the 2013 Chevy Cruzes to be released at a later date now seeing that Chevy has to modify the panel being put on them. I would think they would need time to build the new shields and test them out for any new possible side effects it will have on the car, whether that be negative or positive? But most likely negative.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Can we expect the 2013 Chevy Cruzes to be released at a later date now seeing that Chevy has to modify the panel being put on them. I would think they would need time to build the new shields and test them out for any new possible side effects it will have on the car, whether that be negative or positive? But most likely negative.


My understanding is that the new shields are already being used at Lordstown.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Just saw there are now 2 issues. How do I know if my vehicle is included?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Macman said:


> Just saw there are now 2 issues. How do I know if my vehicle is included?


There are actually three issues:

- Splash Shield catching hot flammable liquids such as engine oil. This impacts all Lordstown build Cruzen prior to some unknown date in late May.
- Manual Transmissions with worn clutches may spray hot flammable brake/clutch fluid on an exposed electrical line. This line is to be wrapped and resecured so that it's out of the way.
- 269 Cruzen have missing gas tank securing welds. Although the tanks meet NHTSA standards, GM wasn't happy and is adding fasteners to them. There are somewhere around 61,000 Cruzen that have gas tank - assemblies that came off the machine that had the problem.

When you take your car in for the splash shield issue, your dealership should check and correct the other two as needed.

I wonder how they found out about the clutch fluid issue.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I bought mine in april 2011, so it was probably built early 2011 or late 2010. The dealer won't contact me? I have to take it in?


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

For those of you that posted positive, helpful things in this thread, I thank you very much for your input and for continuing to help others. 

Now, for those of you posting stupid things like "Well this is my first and last GM." I am going to simply ask you to leave. I have many options at my dispense including infractions and bans but I'm just gonna ask you to leave. You are in no way any assistance to those that came to this thread for help or with questions. In the future, I will take note of these people that do nothing but come into threads to troll and argue and I won't tolerate it. This is your warning. Think twice before you post! Also, if anyone sees comments like these in threads that do nothing more than waste the time of the people helping or the people trying to get help, please, report them so we can take care of it. The report button is directly below the post and is a '!' inside of a triangle. 

Again, thank you very much to the people that are always here helping answer questions. You guys really do a great job helping new people that are often lost or concerned with the situation they're in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Macman said:


> I bought mine in april 2011, so it was probably built early 2011 or late 2010. The dealer won't contact me? I have to take it in?


There is a manufacturing date (Month/Year) on the door placard. Also, I would wait until you receive (or until mid-August since we don't know the order of mailings) the letter(s) from GM before contacting your dealership for this. If, on the other hand you need to go in for something else, by all means ask.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

First of all, I am tired of constantly defending my choice of automobile to the 'Domestic Haters', let alone coming into a forum which should be 'safe' for a GM supporter, especially one focused on a particular nameplate. GAH! :cussing:

Second, why is everyone so quick to hate on Cobalts? Seriously, what am I missing? Over the entire life of the brand, there were 5 recalls. We've already met that with the Cruze. What am I missing? Seriously, I really want to know, I'm not being sarcastic (for once ) I had a G5 for 4 years, which was essentially the same thing, and my only complaint was the rotors.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

luv2cruze said:


> First of all, I am tired of constantly defending my choice of automobile to the 'Domestic Haters', let alone coming into a forum which should be 'safe' for a GM supporter, especially one focused on a particular nameplate. GAH! :cussing:
> 
> Second, why is everyone so quick to hate on Cobalts? Seriously, what am I missing? Over the entire life of the brand, there were 5 recalls. We've already met that with the Cruze. What am I missing? Seriously, I really want to know, I'm not being sarcastic (for once ) I had a G5 for 4 years, which was essentially the same thing, and my only complaint was the rotors.


Cobalt owner here. Let's see if i can remember them all.
Steering column replaced
Steering shaft replaced twice
Ignition switch replaced (key stuck)
Chipping internal pieces (minor issue, but they replaced them with the same ones that.....chipped! Just touching them makes the paint come off the plastic piece.
Bad lower control arm bushing, swat bar bushings, lower control arms themselves, sway bar end links, tie rod ends.
Warping rotors. Twice.
There are actually a bunch of other things related to the electrical system but luckily my car has been OK that way.

I actually like the way my car drives when it's working fine but the front end issues were very annoying, especially since GM didn't improve the parts and kept putting the same defective parts back on!

In any case my car is doing better right now and hopefully it will give me another year without much hassles.
In time for the Cruze MCE.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Cobalt owner here. Let's see if i can remember them all.
> Steering column replaced
> Steering shaft replaced twice
> Ignition switch replaced (key stuck)
> ...


I drove a Cobalt once as a rental and it seemed alright. To be honest the one reason I didn't buy it was because it lacked the interior features that newer car designs featured. In terms of interior quality I would say it was as good as the 7th generation Civic. The only issue though was that the god awful looking 8th generation civic released in 2006 had better interior features although worse aesthetics IMO then the Cobalt.

I think in this regard the reason the Cobalt never did so great was because it felt like the last generation when the new generation was on sale by other car manufacturers.

The Cruze on the other hand seems to have leap frogged the likes of the Civic and Corolla because the Cruze makes them feel as dated as the Cobalt compared to the Civic back in 2006-2010. That is saying a lot for GM.  I could not be more happy with my Cruze.

I have some reservations about the under cover of my Cruze but it makes me feel better to know the 2002 Civic I had didn't have it and it did fine for 147,000 miles until I couldn't resist the urge to upgrade. If the Civic was alright without it the Cruze should be too. (Crosses fingers)


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

The Cruze interior is like a Lexus compared to my Cobalt. So is the ride quality.
The Civic's dash makes me want to projectile vomit


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

rbtec said:


> I would like a document from GM stating that any problems that occur due to this modification will be covered under warranty for the life of the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


The warranty already does cover it. No need for separate document.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

steve333 said:


> The Cruze interior is like a Lexus compared to my Cobalt. So is the ride quality.
> The Civic's dash makes me want to projectile vomit


LOL nice analogy. I agree the 8th gen dash of the Civic is god awful as is the 9th gen. What where they thinking mating the front end of a mini van to the body of a sedan?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

rbtec said:


> I disagree with the solution to this problem. Why is it not enough to drill a few holes in the shield to allow fluids to drain out? The shield is there for a reason. GM is not going to install something for no reason. They removed the glovebox light on the 2012s to cut cost for crying out loud. If they thought a shield was unnecessary they surely would not incur the cost of putting one on. This 'fix' sure seems to have been rushed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


I've thought about that when I first learned how the fix happens. The way I see it is that they are trying to prevent oil and manual transmission fluid from hitting the pan at all. The reason for that is that those lubricants aren't like water where they drain quickly and evaporate. They have a much greater viscosity, which is the property that makes them cling to machinery in as a film. Without that film the parts would wear quickly, especially at the next start up. And that film would be on the pan where it could ignite.

Try it yourself. Take a nail or something metal, dip it in some motor oil and let it drain and sit for a day. You'll find that will still be slippery.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

rbtec said:


> I am going to ask them to order the updated panel and put it on. Even if I have to pay for the part. Shouldn't cost that much, and they should put it in for free as part of the recall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Good luck with the free part. As I understand it, the fix and the new part(s) are functionally the same. I honestly can't see getting worked up over it when the end result is going to look very similar and essentially be out of sight unless you get under the car.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Good luck with the free part. As I understand it, the fix and the new part(s) are functionally the same. I honestly can't see getting worked up over it when the end result is going to look very similar and essentially be out of sight unless you get under the car.


If it functionally the same I would prefer that my brand new Cruze have a brand new piece on it not some hacked up part.


----------



## JcT21 (Apr 20, 2011)

i just took my cruze ls to the dealer today for the recall on the oil spilling. reading some posts on here some of you say they just drilled a few holes in the shield.... they removed the whole thing on mine and there is nothing there preventing water, rocks, debris...etc.. from harming the engine..... does that seem right? should they have removed the whole thing?


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

WOW, I cannot believe how much you guys whine, bitch and complain about this. Every car has a recall or TSB of some sort. I don't care who makes it. 

Regardless, to whine about having a "hacked up" piece of plastic on your car. GET REAL!!! It's a piece of plastic for a splash shield. It took me 10 min to do the fix. BTW, I work at a dealer in the parts dept and did my own recall repair and a tech got the time for it. basically you're just making one piece into 2 and eliminating the center section where oil can accumulate. Now it's open just like any other car on the market.

I'm sure some genius engineer was thinking of aerodynamics, not leaks and fires. I know alot of mechanical engineers and not too many have common sense. But they are book smart as ****.

EDIT:
And on a 2nd note. You guys bitch about something that is exposed to the elements and takes a beating and then complain that GM says it needs modified to keep your car from burning to the ground and keep you safe. 

BUT!!! you guys will hack into your dashes to install aftermarket radios, dash pads to install gauges trunks for amps, doors for speakers, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like ONE MORE thing GM didn't find in their 4 million miles of testing!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> Looks like ONE MORE thing GM didn't find in their 4 million miles of testing!


Since it appears only the North American Cruzen have the front splash guard, this issue wouldn't have appeared in non-North American models. I do agree that it appears there are enough changes in the North American cruze that the experiences and lessons learned from other variants aren't worth as much as you would first expect. They're still valuable, but aren't completely relevant because this is a different car.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

OLD SFG GUY said:


> WOW, I cannot believe how much you guys whine, bitch and complain about this. Every car has a recall or TSB of some sort. I don't care who makes it.
> 
> Regardless, to whine about having a "hacked up" piece of plastic on your car. GET REAL!!! It's a piece of plastic for a splash shield. It took me 10 min to do the fix. BTW, I work at a dealer in the parts dept and did my own recall repair and a tech got the time for it. basically you're just making one piece into 2 and eliminating the center section where oil can accumulate. Now it's open just like any other car on the market.
> 
> I'm sure some genius engineer was thinking of aerodynamics, not leaks and fires. I know alot of mechanical engineers and not too many have common sense. But they are book smart as ****.


Get off your high horse. I just dropped down $25,500 plus tax, title, and fees less then two weeks ago and excuse me if I think the splash shield should be professionally new not cut. It's not like I have clocked thousands of miles and it is ok to use old parts.

I'm not saying that the car is bad and I am not saying I won't get the recall performed but I sure as **** am going to demand that they replace my shield rather then cut mine if it hasn't got the new one on it already. I find out on Friday when I get home.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> Get off your high horse. I just dropped down $25,500 plus tax, title, and fees less then two weeks ago and excuse me if I think the splash shield should be professionally new not cut. It's not like I have clocked thousands of miles and it is ok to use old parts.
> 
> I'm not saying that the car is bad and I am not saying I won't get the recall performed but I sure as **** am going to demand that they replace my shield rather then cut mine if it hasn't got the new one on it already. I find out on Friday when I get home.


You are *EXACTLY* right! When you spend your hard earned money on something, you expect that others will respect your car and want to do things right! I think sometimes these mechanics get so complacent with what they do that they lose sight of the customer's feelings and how they might feel about their new car! This is ANOTHER reason WHY I lease my cars because there are too many things that can/do go wrong! IF, at the end of the lease, the car has been ok, I always have the option of buying it. If it's a piece of crap, the car manufacturer gets it BACK just like my 2011 Cruze LTZ RS with its crappy shifting transmission that they claim they can't do anything about. If my car should catch on fire or the transmission dies- oh well. GM's loss- not mine!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

steve333 said:


> The Cruze interior is like a Lexus compared to my Cobalt. So is the ride quality.


*Yes siree Bob*, the Cruze's overall appealing, tidy and cohesive interior design and execution along with its well-integrated controls and electronics packages is second to none in any vehicle costing under $25K .. and easily bests many more vehicles in the $25 to $40K category. My only quibble is its lack of available cruise control on the LS model, which was likely a decision made by the marketing folks.

The interior's combined aesthetic and functional success is one of the first things that drew me to car, and kept me coming back for second and third looks while I cross-shopped other vehicles. I have absolutely no regrets or buyer's remorse about my decision to switch away from pricier, uninspired imports to join the Chevrolet family .. which by the way is my first.
I love my Cruze.:wub:

- - -*
UlyssesSG
*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

On a lease you really should get the recall work done. Also get a copy of the work order showing it was done and by which dealership. That way if there is an issue with the work you have documentation showing who/where/when it was botched. For that matter, keep all your paperwork showing all maintainence and repair work for a leased vehicle. This includes something as simple as tire rotation. That way if when you return the car you are protected if they claim you didn't perform required maintainence.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> You are *EXACTLY* right! When you spend your hard earned money on something, you expect that others will respect your car and want to do things right! I think sometimes these mechanics get so complacent with what they do that they lose sight of the customer's feelings and how they might feel about their new car! This is ANOTHER reason WHY I lease my cars because there are too many things that can/do go wrong! IF, at the end of the lease, the car has been ok, I always have the option of buying it. If it's a piece of crap, the car manufacturer gets it BACK just like my 2011 Cruze LTZ RS with its crappy shifting transmission that they claim they can't do anything about. If my car should catch on fire or the transmission dies- oh well. GM's loss- not mine!


I just trade mine in if they end up being bad or if the value plummets like a rock (I'm looking at you Lexus).

I'm not going to go so far and say that the 2012 Cruze LTZ RS is bad. I can make an honest call on this in 3 years. I'm betting it will be fine in the long haul because I hope to use it for the next 9 years and save up a lot of money not having to make car payments for the last six years.

In the four test drives I had of it I was nothing but impressed. I think that it has the potential to take the title from Toyota and Honda while they are weak as the best compact car in the market.

I think that in light of Chevy being proactive with this recall that it shows integrity. I just want a new piece not the old one cut up is all.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Daisy81 said:


> Get off your high horse. I just dropped down $25,500 plus tax, title, and fees less then two weeks ago and excuse me if I think the splash shield should be professionally new not cut. It's not like I have clocked thousands of miles and it is ok to use old parts.
> 
> I'm not saying that the car is bad and I am not saying I won't get the recall performed but I sure as **** am going to demand that they replace my shield rather then cut mine if it hasn't got the new one on it already. I find out on Friday when I get home.



They're supposedly putting new shields on cars manufactured this month. I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to obtain one of these eventually once the supply builds up. 

In the meantime if you just change your oil properly, and wipe up any spilled oil, then you can theoretically leave the shield intact and not have to worry about any problems until the new shields are available. If there are no fires, there will be no warranty claims on fires to worry about either. Just keep the area clean.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

luv2cruze said:


> First of all, I am tired of constantly defending my choice of automobile to the 'Domestic Haters', let alone coming into a forum which should be 'safe' for a GM supporter, especially one focused on a particular nameplate. GAH! :cussing:
> 
> Second, why is everyone so quick to hate on Cobalts? Seriously, what am I missing? Over the entire life of the brand, there were 5 recalls. We've already met that with the Cruze. What am I missing? Seriously, I really want to know, I'm not being sarcastic (for once ) I had a G5 for 4 years, which was essentially the same thing, and my only complaint was the rotors.


Some people make a hobby out of bashing certain things. You'll notice that a majority bashers have low numbers of posts. And most of them are not in here complaining about their own car, for the most part. They're just drive-by trolls.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

rbtec said:


> I am going to ask them to order the updated panel and put it on. Even if I have to pay for the part. Shouldn't cost that much, and they should put it in for free as part of the recall.


Good idea. You may have to wait a month or two while while supply builds up and it gets into the non-manufacturing inventory. Unless they're still modifying the current part at the factory.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Got an email from GMconects about the recall and made my appointment for July 19th. I'm surprised that the service area didn't even confirm VIN. Just made the appointment and we'll see you then.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

FYI: My dealer has me scheduled to come in July 9 to get the recall done (2011 Cruze LS, AT). There was no discussion at all about getting my existing shield modified; wasn't even mentioned as an option. They are ordering a new one for me, and July 9 was as soon as they could get me one.

In the meantime, I'm not too concerned seeing as I've been going about 5,500 miles since my last oil change with no fire yet *knock on wood*.


As for my Cruze: I'm going to have to say that this is probably the one car that's had the most recalls on it of all the cars I've owned. However, I also have to say it's been the most reliable, and best among the car's I've owned. Previous new cars I've bought have been it the shop at least as many times for breakdowns and warranty work. At the end of the day, I'm happier with the fact that at least these visits to the shop are all pre-planned and scheduled, rather than unexpected tow-ins to the shop after after a breakdown.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

OLD SFG GUY said:


> I'm sure some genius engineer was thinking of aerodynamics, not leaks and fires. I know alot of mechanical engineers and not too many have common sense. But they are book smart as ****.


FWIW, lots of vehicles have full pans under the front of the engine, and have no problems with them. There are drain holes in it. Yeah, they think of aerodynamics. With the CAFE laws, these guys would sell thier grandmothers' grave plots for a 0.1mpg increase in CAFE numbers. And actually, I know a lot of fellow Engineers that are in the automotive field, and I've never met even one in product design, who is a "book smart only" type. Even if there's one, so many people are in on the review and testing process on this stuff that it's simply not a "this guy did this because he's an idiot, and it went to production like that" thing. This is obvously more of a "we didn't expect work to be of this low of a caliber" thing, and it's likely not even something that would have been seen in any kind of product testing; as even discounting the shoddy work that goes into making it happen, it's such a small number of them that it's happened to, that they very likely wouldn't have seen it.

Mike


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> They're supposedly putting new shields on cars manufactured this month. I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to obtain one of these eventually once the supply builds up.
> 
> In the meantime if you just change your oil properly, and wipe up any spilled oil, then you can theoretically leave the shield intact and not have to worry about any problems until the new shields are available. If there are no fires, there will be no warranty claims on fires to worry about either. Just keep the area clean.


The issue with that is I bought mine from a dealer that has had the car since feburary. So while it has less then 300 miles and I purchased it in june it falls into the group of cars being recalled for the hack job.


----------



## Mrs Jones (Jun 26, 2012)

If this has been covered, sorry, I'm new. I read this morning there's a federal investigation about the Cruze that has nothing to do with oil changes. This is a wiring/transmission/computer engine fire issue. Anybody know anything about that? I took my 2012 Cruze in this past Saturday for an oil change at the dealership, they said I had to wait for a letter from GM before they'd do anything.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Mrs Jones said:


> If this has been covered, sorry, I'm new. I read this morning there's a federal investigation about the Cruze that has nothing to do with oil changes. This is a wiring/transmission/computer engine fire issue. Anybody know anything about that? I took my 2012 Cruze in this past Saturday for an oil change at the dealership, they said I had to wait for a letter from GM before they'd do anything.


I think you are talking about cars with a manual transmission. It was said that when the clutch wears out, fluid could squirt out and hit hot engine parts and cause a fire.


----------



## Mrs Jones (Jun 26, 2012)

In documents posted on its website this week, the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration asked GM for information about fires in 2011 and 2012 Cruzes. The request, made in April, focused on electrical wiring and connectors, and on a computer module that controls the transmission. NHTSA asked GM for any allegations of overheated wiring or smoke and fire coming from the engine compartment.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mrs Jones said:


> In documents posted on its website this week, the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration asked GM for information about fires in 2011 and 2012 Cruzes. The request, made in April, focused on electrical wiring and connectors, and on a computer module that controls the transmission. NHTSA asked GM for any allegations of overheated wiring or smoke and fire coming from the engine compartment.


This may explain the MT retaping and resecuring of electrical wires. My observation that these cars are so new that clutches should not be wearing out yet leads to the question - "How did this issue become a worn clutch may allow hot clutch/brake fluid to spray out under pressure and hit a improperly insulated electrical line?"


----------



## Ralphb (Apr 16, 2012)

Lots of cars have full bellypans. One thing that I noticed when I did my first oil change is that the Cruze bellypan has a metal heat shield attached to it. Oil dribbling onto the bellypan can get between the pan and the heatshield, and be retained there. I removed the pan and cleaned everything good, and learned that on future oil changes, I would remove the bellypan before starting the oil change.


----------



## leaded (Apr 25, 2012)

Guess what ? thats the way it goes in 2012, 20 idiots oil changes= 470000 recalls.Have you ever seen quik lube places perform OC scarry.One time they put 6 qts 0w 20 instead of 0w 30 .Moral of the story is be smart. Ignorance is a very powerfull tool.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wonder how long it will take for someone to make an aftermarket part to replace the bellypan that was hacked up in this recall?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Keep an eye on GMPartsDirect.com. I suspect the actual replacement shield will show up there at some point in the future.


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm not too concerned on this recall. But, I do have to say, when I had my 1st oil change done at the dealership, I was disappointed to smell nothing but burning oil for about a week afterwards. It was obvious the tech wasn't up to speed on doing the changes on the new Cruzes at that time. Thank goodness I'm not a high mileage driver, or who knows, that may have happened. I didn't complain to the dealer at the time. It just teed me off my new car 6 months old smelled like an old beater that burned oil lol. But I will definitely mention to the service writer when I take it back for it's 2nd oil change. 
PS...Love this little car....I agree with the other people here who love their Cruzes...I have several friends who've bought a Cruze since I got mine, and everyone of them love them too. I've yet to meet anyone driving a Cruze in real life, say anything bad about them. 
Cheers!


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

THe UK CRUZE is not a Cruze it is a Daewoo Lacetti with very poor spec. compared to US model. There have been two recalls faulty fuel lines, and faulty seat harness but only seen to during service by the Daewoo warranty. Suprised to learn of the US problems with this car which has been slated by the UK media & Which ? leading consumer magazine for poor ride (No Watts Z link suspension) poor vision, poor resale value. Also only 6 airbags no knee bag protection, No space saver wheel on latest models, Poor quality windscreen rubbish plastic,, no powered foldback door mirrors, no DRL & No TPMS, Diesel engine 2.0 vcdi auto only gets 27.8 mpg combined so avoid this engine when it reaches the US .Claimed mpg is all lies. No more GM crap for me.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^
I can't speak to your points but FWIW, from what I've seen the Cruze generally does reasonably well in reviews in the US, almost all of which are from publications/sites that don't do any reliability surveys. It's generally praised for its solidity, ride and quietness. I'd say its apparent interior quality is fairly good for a car in its price range.

TPMS is IIRC mandated in the US now. MANY cars in the US don't have power folding mirrors. Heck, some don't even have mirrors that fold at all. 

As for air bags, many, if not most, currently sold non-luxury cars have no knee air bag. That seems to be a feature that started cropping up on non-luxury cars in the past 5 years or so. Many/most currently sold cars in the US don't have DRL. Many folks don't like them as it can look stupid to be driving around w/your lights always on.

However, it did very poorly in Consumer Reports reliability ratings (http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...r-reports-cruze-reliability-dec-11-issue.html)... but yet you'll notice that there are a whole bunch of people slamming me and CR. :uhh: To me, their tune would be different if the Cruze had done well in CR's reliability results. 

My theory about why they're slamming me and CR is what I posted at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...-l-engine-manual-transmission.html#post103091.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

ok heres another small concern if they fix the shield and the oil filter is still changed incorrectly and the oil leaks out and the engine seizes then it still falls on the dealership i had to sue one a couple years back for the same isue on a cars oil plug


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is why you should always check the work before you leave. People do make mistakes. Honest people will pony up and correct them. I have seen oil caps left off, coolent caps left off, caps not properly resecured, etc., all from places that normally do excellent work. It happens - take the initiative and double check what you can.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Rockerxink820 said:


> ok heres another small concern if they fix the shield and the oil filter is still changed incorrectly and the oil leaks out and the engine seizes then it still falls on the dealership i had to sue one a couple years back for the same isue on a cars oil plug


Stupid is as stupid does..........


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

This isn't even really a recall, it's more like neglect on the tech(s) part for not being cautious. How hard is it to put a couple rags by the oil filter canister so it keeps it from getting oil on it?

I did my first oil change on my Cruze about a month ago, didn't spill a drop of oil in the engine compartment. I'm not concerned about this "recall" at all.


----------



## Jstue (Apr 5, 2011)

All the "life time supporting" members trashing GM are making a big mistake. This is a precautionary recall, purely situational and has happened only once. It's not even the car, or Chevrolet, or GM. Its the technician doing your oil change. Its okay if this is your first new car. Please do your self a favor & accomplish a little research of your own before you trash the best car (in its class) on the planet. Or call your dealership and just ask! I'm not even going to roll into bashing other car manufacturers about their current and past recalls on NEW vehicles. Some of which are very severe in the nature of serious bodily harm, injury or death. You have a better chance getting struck by lightning then experiencing a Cruze fire. Recalls are for us, the customer, I enjoy being taking care of. Thank you Chevy.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Everybody is focusing on oil changes as the sole reason for the recall. We have to keep in mind that engines eventually develop leaks. Also, there is the mentioned manual transmission leak as well. Or the individual who does a sloppy job of topping up the oil. Or, or, or...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In addition, at least one CT member has reported an oil leak after the shield modification. With the original shield design you could be leaking but not even know it until your car fails. Now we will all have the "driveway" indicator for leaks.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jstue said:


> This is a precautionary recall, purely situational and has happened only once.


FYI- GM is aware of *30 *Cruze fires.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I'm real curious. If you have these issues with the car, then why did you buy it? All of that is the sort of stuff discovered during the test drive.


Although you directed this question to the person you quoted. I thought I would answer it. Why did I by the Cruze? I thought it was a good car, seemed solid, and the price was in my range. I am pissed because of the issues I have had with this car, and the fact that GM told me that if I keep bring in the car, they MIGHT charge me. The car still has the bumper to bumper.

And Ill ask a question of anyone who has had this recall fixed. I looked under my car, and it looks like it was gutted. Any one's look the same? Ill post a pic soon.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

djjaes said:


> And Ill ask a question of anyone who has had this recall fixed. I looked under my car, and it looks like it was gutted. Any one's look the same? Ill post a pic soon.


I've had it done. I haven't popped the hood on mine yet but will try to do so when I get home.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

He are a few pics of the recent recall fix. I mean, this was fixed by the dealership service department only 2 hours ago. Looks like the car was gutted!





















I am concerned that this under the motor area will be damaged at some point. This, to me, is another crappy GM certified dealership crappy job. If anything is damaged, I hope the dealership and GM are ready for a battle, because I am!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thats horrible! They call that a fix?

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## awashko (Jun 2, 2012)

I just had mine done today, same thing, took the entire shield off. Given the option of car fire, or no shield they dont give us much option, but, ill trust them.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe your experiences have been better, but mine leave something to be desired. I don't exactly trust this fix. It looks like it could lead to other things being damaged in the future.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> FYI- GM is aware of *30 *Cruze fires.



For those who doubted my claim about 30 Cruze fires, here is the link where I read it- GM recalling all Cruzes over fire risk | The Detroit News | detroitnews.com

Usually when I post something, I have SOME idea what I am talking about even though many don't always like what I have to say. Sorry. I am NOT politically correct and usually tell it like it is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 30 vehicle claim is also in the GM press release FAQ. What I haven't figured out yet is how a media idiot converted 30 to "scores", leaving the impression that there had be a lot of fires, since 30 is a score and a half.

djaaes, I'd take that back in and have them sand down the edges. That's just lousy workmanship. When I have mine done I'll tell them that I don't want rough edges.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

djjaes said:


> He are a few pics of the recent recall fix. I mean, this was fixed by the dealership service department only 2 hours ago. Looks like the car was gutted!
> 
> View attachment 6299
> View attachment 6300
> ...


That is a pretty CRAPPY job to say the least! I know you can't see it, but still! Just shows you the kind of pride that SOME "mechanics/butchers" take in their work!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

If and when I recieve my Recall letter I will contact my selling dealer and ask them to set up a appointment for me once they recieve the new correct replacement shield so as to have the correct fitment for my Car. My shield already has many larger holes like 10 predrilled from the factory as should have been done to them all. This way the oils have a place to drip to and we have that full looking shield as it should be .


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

awashko said:


> I just had mine done today, same thing, took the entire shield off. Given the option of car fire, or no shield they dont give us much option, but, ill trust them.


They didn't cut it?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Jstue said:


> All the "life time supporting" members trashing GM are making a big mistake. This is a precautionary recall, purely situational and has happened only once.





fastdriver said:


> FYI- GM is aware of *30 *Cruze fires.


Fastdriver is correct.

Jstue, please look at the documents at Recalls Documents | Safercar.gov | NHTSA. I posted this URL before.

Straight from the horse's mouth:


> Q2. How many fires have occurred?
> A2. GM engineers are aware of about 30 fires – most traced to improper oil change procedures and parts.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jstue said:


> Recalls are for us, the customer, I enjoy being taking care of. Thank you Chevy.



More like bend over & take it. 

One of the reason I bought the cruze the the under engine panel, On my previous car(a 2004 Cavalier) I took out the oil pan on a small piece of road debris(wood). When I see the pictures of the cruze with this piss poor excuse for a fix the underside is fully exposed the same as my old car was. I realize this panel is just plastic but it could protect the oil pan in the same situation I previously had & saved me a $500 repair. 

I paid good money for a new car & expect if ANY part of a new car is part of a recall it will be replaced with a newly designed part, not cut & hacked shade tree fix.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

spacedout said:


> More like bend over & take it.
> 
> One of the reason I bought the cruze the the under engine panel, On my previous car(a 2004 Cavalier) I took out the oil pan on a small piece of road debris(wood). When I see the pictures of the cruze with this piss poor excuse for a fix the underside is fully exposed the same as my old car was. I realize this panel is just plastic but it could protect the oil pan in the same situation I previously had & saved me a $500 repair.
> 
> I paid good money for a new car & expect if ANY part of a new car is part of a recall it will be replaced with a newly designed part, not cut & hacked shade tree fix.


I agree that this particular fix (the now exposed under engine area) is open for more damage. I will be filing complaint with BBB and NHTSA on Monday. This job is a sign of stupidity on part of GM and its network of service departments. I know that one idiot doesn't make all service techs idiots, but this just shows that there is no level of quality control on the part of GM's management and that of the dealership service department.

In combination with the other issues I have had with this car (look up my name djjaes and my posts) and you will see them. Also, this is the third thing the dealership service department has did wrong. 1 example is the door weather stripping was replaced, and they cut/tore a hole in the door panel and didn't say anything. I discovered it a day later. Where they going to say anything, no. However, after complaining, it got fixed and the entire door panel was replaced. And now the window bogs down when it rolls/tracks up. Jumping Jehoshaphat! 

Well, this horrible fix, is the straw. I will be filing my complaints and hope to get this remedied.


----------



## hirschdalecruze (Feb 6, 2012)

I just went out and looked under my cruze , (had the oil changed and the recall work done yesterday) and I have the same thing , (basicly thw whole skid plate cut out and the wiring harness re-wraped)


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I agree with djjaes, I shouldn't be looking for a new car due to many issues and ridiculous work and quality on GM parts, GM should be GIVING me a new car that is what it's supposed to be.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

djjaes said:


> He are a few pics of the recent recall fix. I mean, this was fixed by the dealership service department only 2 hours ago. Looks like the car was gutted!
> 
> View attachment 6299
> View attachment 6300
> ...


That is some really poor workmanship! That is unacceptable to leave those edges looking like that! I would insist on having a new part installed when they are available. 

So many cars have this under engine shield and are not catching on fire. I looked under my daughter's 2006 Jetta and it has a full shield. The Hyundai Sonata has a shield. These are just 2 cars that I actually looked at.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ems2158 said:


> So many cars have this under engine shield and are not catching on fire. I looked under my daughter's 2006 Jetta and it has a full shield. The Hyundai Sonata has a shield. These are just 2 cars that I actually looked at.


Are the engine compartments taller so that there is some space between the shield and the engine? The engine splash shield on the cruze is really close to the bottom of the engine.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

obermd said:


> Are the engine compartments taller so that there is some space between the shield and the engine? The engine splash shield on the cruze is really close to the bottom of the engine.


Is there more space? I can't tell. I wonder if the Buick Verano has the shield? Basically the same car as the Cruze but with a 2.4 engine. This is all about careless oil changes and a shield that was not designed with proper drain holes. The crude hack job is just GMs way of saving money on over 400,000 repairs instead of installing a redesigned part.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

I think the bottom line is that we all (all Cruze owners regardless of year model and trim level) should hold GM responsible for fixing this recall correctly.

I realize that every car company in the world releases recalls and TSBs at some point, but when the manufacture hurries a fix just to avoid another problem (in this case the fires) and botches the fix, then there is a problem. I don't know about any of you that have had this fix, but the fix that I received is unexceptionable. I didn't want my car to catch fire, but I also didn't want my car to be "gutted" leaving the bottom of the motor exposed to the potential to other damage.

GM got this one wrong! I only hope this doesn't set a precedent that every future recall and TSB will be hurried and unprofessional.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

djjaes said:


> I think the bottom line is that we all (all Cruze owners regardless of year model and trim level) should hold GM responsible for fixing this recall correctly.
> 
> I realize that every car company in the world releases recalls and TSBs at some point, but when the manufacture hurries a fix just to avoid another problem (in this case the fires) and botches the fix, then there is a problem. I don't know about any of you that have had this fix, but the fix that I received is unexceptionable. I didn't want my car to catch fire, but I also didn't want my car to be "gutted" leaving the bottom of the motor exposed to the potential to other damage.
> 
> GM got this one wrong! I only hope this doesn't set a precedent that every future recall and TSB will be hurried and unprofessional.



What they should do or should have done is design something with the solid pieces on each side and maybe a mesh screen in the middle instead of just hacking the piece like we've seen here. Then again, maybe every dealer's shop doesn't have hack mechanics like we've seen here. There must be SOME dealers out there who take pride in their work. Oh well, my car is a lease, so however they cut mine, GM gets it back that way. Let the new owner complain about that and the crappy shifting/jerky transmission if it lasts until the end of the lease in February 2014.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> What they should do or should have done is design something with the solid pieces on each side and maybe a mesh screen in the middle instead of just hacking the piece like we've seen here. Then again, maybe every dealer's shop doesn't have hack mechanics like we've seen here. There must be SOME dealers out there who take pride in their work. Oh well, my car is a lease, so however they cut mine, GM gets it back that way. Let the new owner complain about that and the crappy shifting/jerky transmission if it lasts until the end of the lease in February 2014.


I don't have a lease and I will be contacting the management at the dealership, the BBB and the NHSTA to file my complaints. I have had a transmission issue since the second month I have had this car. I am looking into the lemon law issue with this car.

On top of that, Stacy (GM cust. service) will not answer my emails for help and the GM service department person I was assigned has not returned my calls. Nothing feels like being ignored, right? GM is blowing me and, I'm sure, others off.

The possible fire is a bad issue with this car, and GM should try to fix it, but again they should find a proper way of doing it. I like the mesh idea, that would be a possible fix instead of a total gutting of the skid plate.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

djjaes said:


> On top of that, Stacy (GM cust. service) will not answer my emails for help and the GM service department person I was assigned has not returned my calls. Nothing feels like being ignored, right? GM is blowing me and, I'm sure, others off.


Ya don't let the friendly aditude Stacy shows on here fool you, I also got the blow off once I had my car back. The person I was assigned also did not return my calls & failed to call when they said they would. I've only ever had GM cars but am start looking at alternatives for my next purchase. 

Just like all electronics these days it seems GM has us beta test an unfinished/unpolished/untested product.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Just like all electronics these days it seems GM has us *beta test *an unfinished/unpolished/untested product.


...What? You _don't_ believe GM's _"...over 4-million miles of road testing..." _hoop-la advertising supposedly done on our Cruze?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

In my opinion she's been blowing us off since day one. She has only 2 answers for us usually. The first answer that she typically gives us is for us to consult our dealership which we would normally do anyway so that makes that answer about as useful as making a peanut butter and jelly sandwich with no bread. The second answer we usually get is for us to send her a private message with our information. Then she follows up and ask us how we made out. Then we finally argue with our dealership until we get results and are satisfied our problems have been resolved. There is no magic fix it pill.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

djjaes said:


> I don't have a lease and I will be contacting the management at the dealership, the BBB and the NHSTA to file my complaints. I have had a transmission issue since the second month I have had this car. I am looking into the lemon law issue with this car.
> 
> On top of that, Stacy (GM cust. service) will not answer my emails for help and the GM service department person I was assigned has not returned my calls. Nothing feels like being ignored, right? GM is blowing me and, I'm sure, others off.
> 
> The possible fire is a bad issue with this car, and GM should try to fix it, but again they should find a proper way of doing it. I like the mesh idea, that would be a possible fix instead of a total gutting of the skid plate.



It's ALL PR! Your BEST bet, like I have told others here, is to call GM DIRECTLY in MICHIGAN! The people in the "ivory towers" usually have NO clue what is happening in the REAL world! Seems like when the "underlings" don't want to listen to you anymore, they just ignore you. Stacy might have some clout, but who knows? We never really hear any results from people when she intervenes. I am sure it is VERY annoying. I went through all this crap with a 1999 Chrysler 300M- one issue after another! I ONLY got results when I called Auburn Hills, MI directly! They couldn't have been nicer. It's too bad their factory reps and "5-STAR" dealers were pieces of crap! They had nothing but one excuse after another. Good luck.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Ya don't let the friendly aditude Stacy shows on here fool you, I also got the blow off once I had my car back. The person I was assigned also did not return my calls & failed to call when they said they would. I've only ever had GM cars but am start looking at alternatives for my next purchase.
> 
> Just like all electronics these days it seems GM has us beta test an unfinished/unpolished/untested product.


EXACTLY the point I just made. I missed this message because I was typing my response. PR like I said! They take people for FOOLS! They figure that eventually they will wear you done. If you are that kind of person, they win. If you're a fighter like me, you do whatever you have to do to resolve the problem. Sometimes that takes going to the top! Luckily, I don't drive that much to be completely aggravated with my tranny yet, but there may come a day when I am completely fed up.



> Just like all electronics these days it seems GM has us beta test an unfinished/unpolished/untested product.


Come on- what's wrong with you. They tested this car for 4 MILLION miles! You doubting Thomas!


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> EXACTLY the point I just made. I missed this message because I was typing my response. PR like I said! They take people for FOOLS! They figure that eventually they will wear you done. If you are that kind of person, they win. If you're a fighter like me, you do whatever you have to do to resolve the problem. Sometimes that takes going to the top! Luckily, I don't drive that much to be completely aggravated with my tranny yet, but there may come a day when I am completely fed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on- what's wrong with you. They tested this car for 4 MILLION miles! You doubting Thomas!


I think they meant to say they tested 40,000 cars for 100 miles each.......


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

rbtec said:


> I think they meant to say they tested 40,000 cars for 100 miles each.......


...or, more likely, *10-miles *on *400,000 *cars...the delivery milage to/from the train shipping depots!


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> It's ALL PR! Your BEST bet, like I have told others here, is to call GM DIRECTLY in MICHIGAN! The people in the "ivory towers" usually have NO clue what is happening in the REAL world! Seems like when the "underlings" don't want to listen to you anymore, they just ignore you.


FWIW, I think the situation was worse before the GM bankruptcy...

From Auto bailout: Steven Rattner on how the Obama team did it - Oct. 21, 2009 (again, under the old Rick Wagoner administration):


> Management has got to go
> 
> Everyone knew Detroit's reputation for insular, slow-moving cultures. Even by that low standard, I was shocked by the stunningly poor management that we found, particularly at GM, where we encountered, among other things, perhaps the weakest finance operation any of us had ever seen in a major company.
> 
> ...


FWIW, I've stayed a night at the Mariott at the Ren Cen and have been inside the public areas w/the various cars on display on the ground floor back in January 09.

At least the game of revolving door CEOs since the bankruptcy has brought in people who are much more willing to change and fix things instead of assigning blame to external factors.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gritz1483 said:


> GM does not even start scheduling the fix for the recall till july 11th so all you haters out there that said the fix was botched have no idea or are just lying...probably work for Hyundai or some other oriental bullshit ya ****, this is just a good AMERICAN company fixing a MINOR problem!


The people who have had the recall done have shown pictures of the hack job.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

gritz1483 said:


> this is just a good AMERICAN company fixing a MINOR problem!


Having a car catch on fire is a _minor_ problem?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cwerdna, Thanks for the link to the article.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

gritz1483 said:


> GM does not even start scheduling the fix for the recall till july 11th so all you haters out there that said the fix was botched have no idea *...deleted...* this is just a good AMERICAN company fixing a MINOR problem!


And who do you work for?

I know I had the recall fix completed: I have the pictures to prove it and a thing called a receipt that has the recall order on it.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Who is this moron? Can we just ban his bs and be done with it please?

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM stated they will start sending out letters around July 11th. Some dealerships are on the ball and are already taking care of this, that's all.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> GM stated they will start sending out letters around July 11th. Some dealerships are on the ball and are already taking care of this, that's all.


Also, any new Cruzes cannot be sold until this modification is done.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

rbtec said:


> I think they meant to say they tested 40,000 cars for 100 miles each.......



The more you think about it, I think it's a total scam/lie. I mean, in 4 *MILLION* miles, NONE of the problems that Cruze owners have experienced here EVER showed up in those test cars during those 4 *MILLION* miles? Whoever came up with that advertising ploy was pretty PR savvy to say the least. In those 4 *MILLION* miles, no mechanic ever spilled any oil? No one ever had the coolant smell permeate their car? No car had a jerky/neck snapping transmission? Give me one of those cars!


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

Jstue said:


> All the "life time supporting" members trashing GM are making a big mistake. This is a precautionary recall, purely situational and has happened only once. It's not even the car, or Chevrolet, or GM. Its the technician doing your oil change. Its okay if this is your first new car. Please do your self a favor & accomplish a little research of your own before you trash the best car (in its class) on the planet. Or call your dealership and just ask! I'm not even going to roll into bashing other car manufacturers about their current and past recalls on NEW vehicles. Some of which are very severe in the nature of serious bodily harm, injury or death. You have a better chance getting struck by lightning then experiencing a Cruze fire. Recalls are for us, the customer, I enjoy being taking care of. Thank you Chevy.


Jstue is absolutely right. It shows responsibility by GM to protect its customers. I have owned many GM cars and have received several recall notices for various cars over the years. Often, my particular car was not involved in the recall. But, I appreciated that they kept tabs on me and took the care to be proactive for my saftey.

I have a 2006 Malibu with over 94K miles and just received a recall that stands for 150,000 miles or 10 years. THAT is responsible.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

obermd said:


> GM stated they will start sending out letters around July 11th. Some dealerships are on the ball and are already taking care of this, that's all.


GM should be on the ball, but I still feel that this particular fix that I received was ill conceived and poorly implemented.

Fire avoided, check.

Under motor area now exposed to the possibility of other damage, check.

Ill conceived, check.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Keep the flames out of this section and thread. There is a designated part of the forum you can go to if you want to be like that.


To everyone else, thanks for keeping it civil!


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think we can all agree that the engine shield should be replaced not cut up. However if I needed a oil change soon I can see how cutting mine up now and then replacing for free it when the part arrives would be way more then acceptable to me. This can get the fix out quicker and if people don't care enough to bring the car back in for the new clean shield then so much the better for Chevy.

That said before everyone goes on a slam fest for the Cruze about the recall lets try to remember this is because of sloppy oil changes. The shield itself is something that has only recently started getting put on the new models. I don't think the shield is on the older Cruzes available in other parts of the world a few years ago. As such this isn't something past customers would have been able to catch which is what the claim of all the milage is implying. I wouldn't be so fast to bad moth CHevy over this.

I had a 2010 Honda Fit Sport that developed an electrical issue because of a seal that caused water to leak in on the drivers side door. It nearly caused a fire but I don't hear anyone saying that Honda Fits are death traps. Then my 2011 Lexus IS was a descendant of a car that was involved in a recall where the vehicle would accelerate uncontrollably and I don't hear the mention that Toyota/Lexus vehicles are death traps.

These were two major issues of workmanship that were unavoidable and caused by the manufacturer. The issue with the Cruze is a two part thing that can only become dangerous if the service people are grossly sloppy and negligent. I would say that the Cruze is doing better then the Camry and Corolla at this point.

In regards to the transmission I'm not sure exactly what is wrong. My 2012 is a little rough when stopping but no more so then my Honda Fit and way better then the Ford Focus SEL I had as a rental last week which lurched when getting going from a stop which seemed potentially dangerous to me.

I have never driven a 2011 Cruze so maybe I'm missing something but if it isn't super smooth like a BMW keep in mind that the price tag reflects that too.


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

Just wondering out loud if anyone has obtained or has knowledge of a Genuine GM Part Number for the Upgraded Shield. If the part number were available then all of us would have the option of accepting the modification or ordering a replacement to be installed. Problem solved !!!!


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

GMpartsdirect.com does not have it listed yet.


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

djjaes said:


> Under motor area now exposed to the possibility of other damage, check.
> 
> Ill conceived, check.


 Really??? so for the past 100 years that cars DIDN'T have a belly plate, it was dangerous to the engine and car?????

Guess I better fab one up for the wifes 94 SS that has 3 1/2" of ground clearance to the oil pan.. In 17 years and 170,000 miles, we've never had an issue yet.:question:


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...when they (auto manufacturers) put in under-engine shrouds, they simultaneously tend to 'scrimp' on *strength* & *durability* of oil pans and other "low hanging" automotive "fruit."

...what they "GIVE" in _one_ area, they tend to "TAKE" from _another_.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

does this afect 2009 european cruze models, diesel?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The engine splash shield is only on the US made Cruzen.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Went in for an oil change and came out with the Splash Shield "fix". They didn't even tell me about it until after the fact. Kind of disappointed I wasn't even asked or informed about the recall from the dealership, they just went ahead and "fixed" it. :uhh:


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

When is the 'view first unread' link ever going to be fixed?


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

Nobody said:


> Went in for an oil change and came out with the Splash Shield "fix". They didn't even tell me about it until after the fact. Kind of disappointed I wasn't even asked or informed about the recall from the dealership, they just went ahead and "fixed" it. :uhh:


It's cool they did it, but should have told you beforehand. Our writers are informing as they come in or folks are just showing up with the letter. The oil changes are easy to do it then. As the oils being changed, the pan gets dropped and a young training tech is knocking them out.

BTW, if you want to do this yourself and REALLLLLY want to use the GM recommended tape for the M6 fix, it's $137.xx a roll for 30'.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

@OLD SFG GUY - You don't need to drop the pan to change the oil. And as far as I can tell, you only need to add a few more inches to the longest cutout on the pan - that part is close to the exhaust as it turns under the car. What they're doing is overkill, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

OLD SFG GUY said:


> Really??? so for the past 100 years that cars DIDN'T have a belly plate, it was dangerous to the engine and car?????
> 
> Guess I better fab one up for the wifes 94 SS that has 3 1/2" of ground clearance to the oil pan.. In 17 years and 170,000 miles, we've never had an issue yet.:question:


For me and my car, I think (therefore it is my personal opinion based on personal experience with GM) that this fix that I received is ill conceived and should have been completed with a genuine part, not (as another person has said) a shade tree hack job.

I too have 9 months of dealing with GM and dealership over the issues with this car, and I am now having to looking into legal matters to get the problems resolved.

So, this fix regardless of the 100 years of automobile history has no real bearing on my perception of this recall fix. The real problem is poor workmanship and sloppy handing of a REAL and SERIOUS issue of fire. Notwithstanding, my car is NOW open to more POSSIBLE damage by this ill conceived recall fix.


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

I got the recall taken care of today, and it looks like all they did was removed the shield. Is that right or should they have replaced it with a new one. 


Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

weimerrj, The problem lies within the heatshielding hold flammable fluid under it. It sits very close to the exhaust system. So if you're in stop & go traffic, it tends to get a little warm. I know, my arm hit it when I did my own.

Djjaes, if you really think "damage" will occur from NOT having it, then you live in some very rough areas. Guess there isn't any asphalt there. When GM makes a new plate for replacement or on the new cars, it will look the same except have nice, pretty molded edges. And no one will ever know the difference.

Also, there's another one out there for about 250 cars that didn't get the fuel tank strap mounts welded and there's a recall for that as well. We have one here awaiting repair parts. Hopefully you aren't one of those. It seems you're having bad enough luck.


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

ok, here's some pics of what should be done by the dealer.

remove shielding










Cut:









Cut:









Cut:









Reinstall 2 outer pieces back on vehicle. Discard rear lft, center pieces and foil.


tape harnes on M6 trans.:


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I still think they should only take a few inches off the front part of that cutout - the rest of the pan isn't close enough to anything for any fluids to combust.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking at the cut diagrams above - thank you by the way - why cut into two pieces? There is a line around the engine block that leaves about 10 inches of the front of the shield in place all the way across the car. This is under the radiator.


----------



## adyer4251 (Jun 11, 2012)

*engine noise , burning smell*





:angry:

this is what your fix for the recall did to my car. note the ticking sound. that started the day the center of the heat shield was removed.
the loud noises... well thats what happens when i shut off my engine or come to complete stop. lets not forget the thud that you get just before 15 mpg. but not to worry all this is normal. its just the way the Cruze is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't say anything about the ticking sound, but the thud the first time you transistion across the 12 MPH point is the ABS self test. All ABS equipped GM vehicles do it. The Cruze is small enough that it's really noticable.


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

Here is a question: Assuming this problem is due to the inappropriate actions of a few sloppy individuals, why not simply highlight the need to change the oil without dripping it all over the engine? There are many "black box" warnings in the owners manual advising of dangerous things to avoid. Why not "black box" sloppy oil changes also? (btw, seems like common sense to me not to drip oil on a burning hot engine) This way, we can leave the shield alone and not compromise the original design. GM as well as other companies do not waste time or parts and this belly shield seems to be necessary for this car to function at it's optimum level. Why alter it if it works?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Healtotoe said:


> Here is a question: Assuming this problem is due to the inappropriate actions of a few sloppy individuals, why not simply highlight the need to change the oil without dripping it all over the engine? There are many "black box" warnings in the owners manual advising of dangerous things to avoid. Why not "black box" sloppy oil changes also? (btw, seems like common sense to me not to drip oil on a burning hot engine) This way, we can leave the shield alone and not compromise the original design. GM as well as other companies do not waste time or parts and this belly shield seems to be necessary for this car to function at it's optimum level. Why alter it if it works?


I think the bigger issue is if you spring an oil leak, which engines will do, what happens to the oil. Without the shield your home or apartment's leak notification system (driveway or parking lot) will alert you to the leak. With the shield, you won't know you have a leak unless you remember to regularly check your fluids and engine compartment. There has already been one thread started on CT where a CT member thought the recall work caused an oil leak. What it probably did was make an existing leak obvious.


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

obermd said:


> I think the bigger issue is if you spring an oil leak, which engines will do, what happens to the oil. Without the shield your home or apartment's leak notification system (driveway or parking lot) will alert you to the leak. With the shield, you won't know you have a leak unless you remember to regularly check your fluids and engine compartment. There has already been one thread started on CT where a CT member thought the recall work caused an oil leak. What it probably did was make an existing leak obvious.


A valid point indeed. However, there are other cars with a similar shield. They too are subject to the same theoretical undetected oil leak problem. I have not heard of cars with this sort of shield summarily being recalled so I will make an assumption that the problem is unique to the proximity of the shield to the engine on a Cruze or the volume of oil deposited on the shield is many times greater during a sloppy Cruze oil change than of a slow oil leak. I would bet that the latter scenario is probably the culprit to these fires.

Actually Obermd, I see this as a legal issue more than anything else. No company wants a lawsuit. So I can see the powers that be at GM sacrificing their design (and our car's efficiency) on the advice of their legal council.

There might be a true reason aside from this legal one to alter the existing belly shield but I think it is too soon to tell. I am very hesitant to have this done to my Cruze as of now. I want to see what happens down the road, so to speak, to the cars that do have the modification. In the meantime, I have no qualms changing my own oil and cleaning up any spilt oil as I would do on any of my cars.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Healtotoe said:


> Actually Obermd, I see this as a legal issue more than anything else. No company wants a lawsuit. So I can see the powers that be at GM sacrificing their design (and our car's efficiency) on the advice of their legal council.


100% Agree. American society is being destroyed by our (un)civil legal system, which has been designed by lawyers to enrich lawyers at the expense of everyone else. How else do you get warning stickers such as "May Cause Drowsiness" on a bottle of prescription sleeping pills?


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

Yes. The legal issue seems to be the problem and not the car. Reminds me of the Corvair debacle. The car was fine and very innovative for it's time. Yet, it unfairly became a pariah because the owners manual was simply not followed. I could see the execs at GM recalling that disaster and would do anything to avoid it again.

Have a great 4th.


----------



## 99cruze (Sep 12, 2011)

If any one is interesed.
I will install " fumoto " n-series valve when i can find out the thread size.

You can attach a hose to the valve that allows it to extend the oil to came out below the under the under belly shiled.

Do a search on " fumoto " to get more details.

If any one knows the thread size let me know.


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

99cruze said:


> If any one is interesed.
> I will install " fumoto " n-series valve when i can find out the thread size.
> 
> You can attach a hose to the valve that allows it to extend the oil to came out below the under the under belly shiled.
> ...


According to their customer service you can use the standard valve (F-106, 14mm-1.5) or the shorter nipple type, which allows you to attach a hose (F106S, 14mm-1.5.)

http://www.qwikvalve.com/size-chart.html


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

I didn't mean to imply that forum members are all uninformed dorks, quite the contrary. I simply meant to say not to short change Chevrolet on thier response to the problem. The fix is a bit drastic. I happened to be at a car rental lot last night, that had 3 Cruzes on the premises. Since they were closed, I took the liberty of looking under the cars, to see if the modification had been done yet. To my shock, I was looking at the oil pan and exhaust system. The pan was about 75% gone. I don't know if I like this, as the pan was designed to keep water and debris, away from certain vulnerable parts. There's no telling what might be damaged without the pan in place. I do think Chevy needs to come up with a better fix.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Soon we will have a better look as to what the 2013 Cruze pan looks like. Till then I will just leave mine alone.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> Soon we will have a better look as to what the 2013 Cruze pan looks like. Till then I will just leave mine alone.


Yeah, and do your own oil changes. If the dealer gets their hands on it, it will get hacked.


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

Good idea!! I can't stand the thought of the dealer chopping up my car. If I wanted it hacked upon, I would let the neighbor's 7 year old have at it. The job I saw done on a couple of rental cars, looked VERY primative.


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

Ahhh! a person who remembers the dunking the Corvair got, because of people not following directions, regarding tire pressure. Not only was it in the owner's manual, it was on stickers on the glovebox door. Most owners had no idea of the different handling charictoristics, of a rear engined car, so why not blame the car for being different. Most shops didn't know how to work on them, so blame the car. An old saying in Corvair ( and soon in Cruze) circles, "more ended up in scrap yards from bad mechanics, than actual design defects." And of corse GM is covering thier perverbial ass on this issue. If so called mechanics could do a simple oil change, without dumping half of it on the shield, we wouldn't be discussing this.
I do my own work. On my Cruze AND my 1966 Corvair Corsa Turbo.


----------



## Jstue (Apr 5, 2011)

Hysterical


----------



## jchasp (Jul 10, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Is there any way Chevy could send dealerships a step by step guide on how these car's oil changes should be properly changed to best avoid leaks and drips and ultimately fires? Or maybe make it mandatory that skilled and veteran service department workers can only change the oil.


Bravo! The oil isn't being changed properly, and the car gets the blame! In January, 2012, GM punished Sonic 1.4L owners by removing a similar underbody air deflector (that is common on any new vehicle. My Fiat 500 and 2012 Honda Civic have them, too.) My Sonic was built in 03/2012. I bought and installed the underbody air deflector and the car is much quieter and handles better on the highway. Better resists crosswinds and buffeting, and my highway mileage has easily improved 2-4 mpg!!! Both the Cruze and Sonic 1.4 were designed with this part in place. They should be required to recertify the vehicles with the EPA (a costly process.)
It's unfortunate that the company wouldn't properly train their oil change technicians, or redesign a part that markedly improves a vehicle (and that the vehicle was originally designed with) instead of removing it completely (and even then not adjusting the MSRP considering that this part, number 95016301 for the Sonic 1.4L, cost $99.95!)


----------



## jchasp (Jul 10, 2012)

turbocruiser said:


> Good idea!! I can't stand the thought of the dealer chopping up my car. If I wanted it hacked upon, I would let the neighbor's 7 year old have at it. The job I saw done on a couple of rental cars, looked VERY primative.


Though no problems were found, a similar part (underbody air deflector, part #95016301) was removed from the Sonic 1.4L in production after 01/2012, but the MSRP wasn't adjusted in regards to it's $99 cost! Now, if a Sonic 1.4L comes into a dealership that does have this part (pre-01/2012 production), the part is REMOVED without notice and not returned to the customer! If it came on the car when you bought it, it's your's. They should at least return the part to the customer.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

jchasp said:


> Bravo! The oil isn't being changed properly, and the car gets the blame! In January, 2012, GM punished Sonic 1.4L owners by removing a similar underbody air deflector (that is common on any new vehicle. My Fiat 500 and 2012 Honda Civic have them, too.) My Sonic was built in 03/2012. I bought and installed the underbody air deflector and the car is much quieter and handles better on the highway. Better resists crosswinds and buffeting, and my highway mileage has easily improved 2-4 mpg!!! Both the Cruze and Sonic 1.4 were designed with this part in place. They should be required to recertify the vehicles with the EPA (a costly process.)
> 
> It's unfortunate that the company wouldn't properly train their oil change technicians, or redesign a part that markedly improves a vehicle (and that the vehicle was originally designed with) instead of removing it completely (and even then not adjusting the MSRP considering that this part, number 95016301 for the Sonic 1.4L, cost $99.95!)


*Hear hear, my good fellow!
*
I suspect these unfortunate actions were dictated primarily by GM's legal department, leaving the engineers who labored long and hard to design and produce a vehicle of which they could rightly be proud crying quietly into their beers. Additionally, I fear these Draconian decisions will harm the Cruze and Sonic's once-promising images in the public eye.


----------



## sirjr (Mar 27, 2012)

There is a great oil change instruction post (01/08/2011; TSURACING) on this site. This is what I used for guidance to perform the first oil change on my 2012 Cruze. The instructions and pictures were great. I personally like the top side oil filter location because all the oil drains out the bottom and the amount of oil remaining on top when the oil filter cartrige is removed is practically nothing. I just put a rag under the filter cartrige housing to prevent any oil from spilling down. I have owned other vehicles that the oil filter location was far worse than my Cruze. We have 5,600 miles so far on our Cruze and love the vehicle.


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

Question: Has anyone who has had the recall work performed on the belly pan noticed a difference in the car? Has the mileage stayed the same or the road noise increased? Has the handling changed? Anything good or bad. Thanks.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Healtotoe said:


> Question: Has anyone who has had the recall work performed on the belly pan noticed a difference in the car? Has the mileage stayed the same or the road noise increased? Has the handling changed? Anything good or bad. Thanks.


I have not noticed any difference. I expect that the engine bay will get much dirtier with the modification.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

I have noticed a 3-5 mpg drop in my in-town driving. I havent had the chance to check it out on the highway yet.

And before some of you start your bashing and quips, my driving style is unchanged!


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

djjaes said:


> I have noticed a 3-5 mpg drop in my in-town driving. I havent had the chance to check it out on the highway yet.
> 
> And before some of you start your bashing and quips, my driving style is unchanged!


There is no way the modification of the shield would result in that kind of MPG drop in in-town driving. The shield provides some aerodynamic improvement but that would only come into play at highway speeds. Although you said your "driving style is unchanged" there is some other factor at work.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

ems2158 said:


> There is no way the modification of the shield would result in that kind of MPG drop in in-town driving. The shield provides some aerodynamic improvement but that would only come into play at highway speeds. Although you said your "driving style is unchanged" there is some other factor at work.


Truth!

This shield was not made for aerodynamics.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

ems2158 said:


> There is no way the modification of the shield would result in that kind of MPG drop in in-town driving. The shield provides some aerodynamic improvement but that would only come into play at highway speeds. Although you said your "driving style is unchanged" there is some other factor at work.


I do have an unusual transmission issue; weird jerky shifts up and down, this could be part of the cause. Ever since I have had the UBEC replaced (failure of module) and this recall fix, I have had more issues with this car.

The heat (hot weather) could also be a factor, so I am not just saying it is "just' the recall fix that is causing the difference in the mpg. Although I do believe it has not helped.

The original part may not have been for aerodynamics but all parts of a car work together to maximize the car's potential, including mpg.


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

silverls said:


> Truth!
> 
> This shield was not made for aerodynamics.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Then, what is it for?


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> For those of you that posted positive, helpful things in this thread, I thank you very much for your input and for continuing to help others.
> 
> Now, for those of you posting stupid things like "Well this is my first and last GM." I am going to simply ask you to leave. I have many options at my dispense including infractions and bans but I'm just gonna ask you to leave. You are in no way any assistance to those that came to this thread for help or with questions. In the future, I will take note of these people that do nothing but come into threads to troll and argue and I won't tolerate it. This is your warning. Think twice before you post! Also, if anyone sees comments like these in threads that do nothing more than waste the time of the people helping or the people trying to get help, please, report them so we can take care of it. The report button is directly below the post and is a '!' inside of a triangle.
> 
> Again, thank you very much to the people that are always here helping answer questions. You guys really do a great job helping new people that are often lost or concerned with the situation they're in.


I thought this was a FORUM. A place where everyone could voice their opinion regardless of negative or positive? Sounds like someone is on a power trip. Thank you for the FAIR notice of "asking us to leave." People are genuinely upset, and they have the right to be. Why not be a grown up and let them vent? Even better contribute to it. Last I checked - the topic was about recalls. You can't be mad at people for wanted to ditch it. It starts with one recall now, but what will this car be in 10 years?

I have a problem with admins like you! Admins are supposed to be apart of the forum for the good and bad, not just the good!

How is it that many companies have underpanels on a car - heck, even the entire underbody - and not have a fire risk? There is obviously something more to this then just the underpanel - something is VERY wrong in the car for leading to these issues in the first place! You can't just drill holes or remove it to solve it. GM is only focusing on ghetto rigging the solution, NOT THE ACTUAL CAUSE.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Studlee was commenting on the amount of bitching and moaning going on about this recall without really adding anything of value - that's all. As a moderator he has the unenviable job of trying to keep us hotheads somewhat civil.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Healtotoe said:


> Then, what is it for?


It is a splash shield. The shield was not part of the original engineering and design of the Cruze. It was added after the Cruze was run on the test track and an engineer decided it would be helpful for preventing water damage to under hood components.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

ShyEco said:


> I thought this was a FORUM. >snip< (rant removed)


Your post is a shining example of what Studlee was referring to. Many here on this forum have commented in the past about how civil, friendly, and helpful this place is. This thread destroyed that atmosphere when all of the angry posts appeared.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Healtotoe said:


> Then, what is it for?


This panel was simply designed as a splash guard and that is it. Sure all parts work together and the fix dies change airflow under the car, however the air flowed in and out if these panels through the many holes and slits anyways so its not a big difference

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

ShyEco said:


> I thought this was a FORUM. A place where everyone could voice their opinion regardless of negative or positive? Sounds like someone is on a power trip. Thank you for the FAIR notice of "asking us to leave." People are genuinely upset, and they have the right to be. Why not be a grown up and let them vent? Even better contribute to it. Last I checked - the topic was about recalls. You can't be mad at people for wanted to ditch it. It starts with one recall now, but what will this car be in 10 years?
> 
> I have a problem with admins like you! Admins are supposed to be apart of the forum for the good and bad, not just the good!
> 
> How is it that many companies have underpanels on a car - heck, even the entire underbody - and not have a fire risk? There is obviously something more to this then just the underpanel - something is VERY wrong in the car for leading to these issues in the first place! You can't just drill holes or remove it to solve it. GM is only focusing on ghetto rigging the solution, NOT THE ACTUAL CAUSE.


Wow. I may not be an admin but there are plenty of topics on this forum just for venting about the recall and talking about how horrible it is for those who think so. Obviously OP did not want that for this topic so it becomes off topic babble and that is not allowed. It isnt about not letting you vent, it is about doing it in the right place.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

Thank you GoldenCruze and silverls for your answers. I assumed the belly shield was for aerodynamics for most cars do not have a shield right under the engine.

It would never occured to me about water intrusion into the engine compartment. If that is so, how is this car different than most others in that regard? I have never had a water problem in my past cars and none of them (except for an Alero that had a small shield at the very front of the engine compartment) had this sort of shield. Is there something unique about the Cruze that makes it vulnerable to water splashing into the engine compartment?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Healtotoe said:


> . Is there something unique about the Cruze that makes it vulnerable to water splashing into the engine compartment?


Not at all. It is a feature that was on the car for that reason of protection. 

The underside of a car is a vulnerable spot in any vehicle and if you live in a place that gets a lot of snow and uses a lot of rock salt then it has probably had effects on your car and you didn't realize it. People that do a lot of their own work know what I'm talking about but it mostly applies to early corrosion of the exhaust system and bolts but can apply to just about anything under the car that has the ability to corrode.

As far as aerodynamics, yes the shield does have some aerodynamic quality because it exists and and is there deflecting air even if that wasnt was it was made for. However, like i had said, The underside panels on this car are not sealed together in any way. Air flows freely in and out of the slits and holes that are all around in these panels. So there is a fair amount of resistance even with it on. Having it be hacked up may effect highway mileage over a long distance, i am gonna find out in a few weeks when i drive six hours back to Pennsylvania. However city, around town, and even short highways trips should not be affected.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Got my recall letter yesterday. I'm not taking it in unless y'all tell me Chevy has their act together on this now.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Macman said:


> Got my recall letter yesterday. I'm not taking it in unless y'all tell me Chevy has their act together on this now.


Here's the deal. you are going to have to form your own opinion on this. It is a highly debated subject and there are pros and cons to both sides. I had mine done and my car is still the same it was before. Even though it is done, I will be popping my hood after every oil change at the dealership to make sure it is as clean as when i left it before driving off. (still have a few discounted oil changes at the dealership i bought my car at.) 

If you choose to opt out of the recall GM will make you sign a waiver stating that they are not liable for any fires or damage to your car that related to this issue. I went ahead and had mine done based on this logic:

1. It's done, so if this isn't the correct way to fix the problem and my car catches fire, GM is still liable.
2. Any damage to my vehicle because of this modification, as long as i can prove it, will have to be covered by GM
3. Honestly I don't care that they are taking a sawzall to my shield instead of manufacturing a new part, Its under the car so I cant see it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When I take my two Cruzen in I'll ask the dealership to sand down the cuts. I've seen pictures here of some really sloppy cutting jobs - looked like an elementary school shop class.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Healtotoe said:


> It would never occured to me about water intrusion into the engine compartment. If that is so, how is this car different than most others in that regard? I have never had a water problem in my past cars and none of them (except for an Alero that had a small shield at the very front of the engine compartment) had this sort of shield. Is there something unique about the Cruze that makes it vulnerable to water splashing into the engine compartment?


Yeah, without knowing what a part on the vehicle is for people take their best guess at it's function and are sometimes wrong. For an explanation of the shield, follow the links in this thread. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...cussion-forum/7500-purpose-engine-shield.html

As far as comparing this shield to under body belly pans that don't cause fires on other vehicles, there can be various factors at play. Most like there is some really hot component, such as the exhaust header, that is close enough to cause a flammable liquid to ignite. But you can bet that all manufacturers have taken note of this recall and will test against the same thing happening in cars to come out in the future.


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

silverls said:


> Not at all. It is a feature that was on the car for that reason of protection.
> 
> The underside of a car is a vulnerable spot in any vehicle and if you live in a place that gets a lot of snow and uses a lot of rock salt then it has probably had effects on your car and you didn't realize it. People that do a lot of their own work know what I'm talking about but it mostly applies to early corrosion of the exhaust system and bolts but can apply to just about anything under the car that has the ability to corrode.


 Agreed. Years ago when I lived in New York, I would have my cars undercoated to avoid "cancer" or rusting through the metal. I thought with newer paints, metal alloys, etc. undercoating and those sort of problems were over.



> As far as aerodynamics, yes the shield does have some aerodynamic quality because it exists and and is there deflecting air even if that wasnt was it was made for. However, like i had said, The underside panels on this car are not sealed together in any way. Air flows freely in and out of the slits and holes that are all around in these panels. So there is a fair amount of resistance even with it on. Having it be hacked up may effect highway mileage over a long distance, i am gonna find out in a few weeks when i drive six hours back to Pennsylvania. However city, around town, and even short highways trips should not be affected.


That makes sense too. But, considering the efforts they took on the Eco model on the closing front vents and other areas to eek out all the mileage they could, it appeared that the belly shield is there for aerodynamics primarily.

Good luck on your trip. I hope you find that this whole issue is nothing and your mileage and car are unaffected.


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Yeah, without knowing what a part on the vehicle is for people take their best guess at it's function and are sometimes wrong. For an explanation of the shield, follow the links in this thread.


Very true. Cars in general are becoming very complex. What used to be simple and intuitive now require great detail. I look at the things on the Cruze, read the manual and come away confused. (Ever look into the engine compartment of a hybrid? Oh boy!) Things as simple as rotating tires now requires an elaborate ceremony to reset the computer. I guess this is the natural order of progress.




> As far as comparing this shield to under body belly pans that don't cause fires on other vehicles, there can be various factors at play. Most like there is some really hot component, such as the exhaust header, that is close enough to cause a flammable liquid to ignite. But you can bet that all manufacturers have taken note of this recall and will test against the same thing happening in cars to come out in the future.


Bet they will. But this shield is not the first. There are other cars before it that have this sort of shield and there was no mention of fires. How about the Verano? I wonder if it has the same set up.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> It is a splash shield. The shield was not part of the original engineering and design of the Cruze. It was added after the Cruze was run on the test track and an engineer decided it would be helpful for preventing water damage to under hood components.


Thank you for proving my argument. I think that the fix although needed should have been better thought through. The elimination of the splash guard has opened up my and other vehicles to "water" damage and other damage of the under hood components.


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

The fact that they are recalling the vehicle means they are addressing an issue. Would you rather they try and bury it like say Toyota does? Do you know every Toyota Tacoma from 1999 I believe to 2005 was recalled for frame rust and 10's of thousands of them have been scraped? What about the sticking accelerator that Toyota tried to cover up?


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

doc03 said:


> The fact that they are recalling the vehicle means they are addressing an issue. Would you rather they try and bury it like say Toyota does? Do you know every Toyota Tacoma from 1999 I believe to 2005 was recalled for frame rust and 10's of thousands of them have been scraped? What about the sticking accelerator that Toyota tried to cover up?


By no means should any car manufacturer hide a serious problem. GM is no different in this matter, however. My point has been that a misconstrued fix is as bad as no fix.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

djjaes said:


> By no means should any car manufacturer hide a serious problem. GM is no different in this matter, however. My point has been that a misconstrued fix is as bad as no fix.


So what is your suggestion for a fix that will 100% prevent a fire from happening due to sloppy oil changes? And training people to do oil changes correctly won't fix the problem 100%. Human error happens, which has already been proven by the several fires that happened.

The engineers and discussion makers didn't simply pull the fix out of a hat. It was the result of research and testing at a level that us individuals are not able to perform.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

While driving this morning it occurred to me that those people who have had their splash shields cut but not sanded, call GM and complain about the way the cutting was done. By not smoothing out the cut edges, your dealership has simply made it easier for a fire to start on the edges of the cut shield. Jagged edges have more surface area to collect flammables. Everyone who had started campfires without an accelerant of some sort knows that you need a lot of surface area to get the first flames.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Found this exact wording on the internet. The fires can break out when fluids drip onto a hot plastic shield below the engine. The problem occurs mainly when oil is spilled and not properly cleaned up during changes, General Motors said Friday.

So they remove the sheild, ok great. What about if they spill oil on the turbo unit itself, which is more likely to happen if you try to fill the engine to fast. More than likely a fire, instant heat and source of fire. The issue is laziness on the people changing the oil. You can't fix laziness or stupidy.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> While driving this morning it occurred to me that those people who have had their splash shields cut but not sanded, call GM and complain about the way the cutting was done. By not smoothing out the cut edges, your dealership has simply made it easier for a fire to start on the edges of the cut shield. Jagged edges have more surface area to collect flammables. Everyone who had started campfires without an accelerant of some sort knows that you need a lot of surface area to get the first flames.


If any flammable liquid comes in contact with the shield after the modification is done, you have bigger problems. Plus, the shield is no where near any hot engine components after the modification. I do agree that the edges should be sanded, but I don't think the dealers are taking the time to do that.


----------



## Jstue (Apr 5, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I am tempted to let my car burn to the ground and take the insurance money now... unbelievable...
> 
> this just made it significantly hard for me to sell my Cruze... Thanks GM for ruining the resale value of our cars.


Are you tempted to activate lethal CRUZE control?



XtremeRevolution said:


> Should be rightly said your last car. After all, this isn't even a recall for an issue with the *vehicle*. I'm sure all other manufacturers are just little angels with zero recalls or problems, right?


Ford Escape Probed by U.S. After Arizona Crash - Businessweek

"The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration is probing about 730,000 Escapes and identical Tributes made by Mazda Motor Corp. (7261), including 2002 models like the one that teenager Saige Bloom was driving, the agency said yesterday in an e-mailed report of the probe. NHTSA received 99 complaints about unintended acceleration in the SUVs, including 13 crashes, eight injuries and Bloom’s death."

Want to have a QQ oil change problem or would you like to die. Just sayin.

Roger out.


----------



## MISH (Jul 18, 2012)

My American made Chevy Cruze is an absolute peice of ****. I will never own another chevy vehicle. And I work directly with this company. I have never been so dissatisfied with service and the actual car itself. I have had this car for a little over a year it has a lot of miles cause I travel however I give it the proper maintainence every time it needs an oil change or tire rotation I have this done. I loved my car up until it hit 30,000 miles now I have to say I am not quite fond of it at all. It has been in the shop 8 times in 2 months now thats once a week. I am sick of them telling me that its the heating sensors or the thermostat look that stuff has already been fixed why dont you mechanics listen to me a look at the **** slipping transmission before its too late and it friggen kills me. DO NOT BUY A CHEVY CRUZE IF YOU PLAN TO LIVE A LONG LIFE. This car is going to either kill me or get into a severe accident. It over heats, the inside of the car is unusually hot, and the transmission hesitates to get in and out of gears causing your stopping distance to be off much more than you thought it would be. If you already have one make sure that you stop 3 car lengths away then ease up if you must. Any one who is not a chevy cruze owner for gods sake dont become one. You will regret this very much. Oh and Mr Chevy service man just cause I am a woman dont mean I dont know how to get under the hood of my car and get dirty. I probably know more about cars than you do because I know whats wrong and you still havent figured it out.....


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

I just got my re-call (the third cruze re-call) the other day & scheduled repair for Fri this wk. I am very concerned about the quailty of the repair. Why not just replace the part with the new one they are putting on the new Cruzes? I have had nightmares about pimpled new mechanics
with chainsaws cutting up the undercarriage! Really how much can a new plastic shield cost?
I think GM really should think about the "Public Relations" problem on the Cruze. What is this the 21st Century "PINTO"?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

crystal red cruze said:


> I just got my re-call (the third cruze re-call) the other day & scheduled repair for Fri this wk. I am very concerned about the quailty of the repair. Why not just replace the part with the new one they are putting on the new Cruzes? I have had nightmares about pimpled new mechanics with chainsaws cutting up the undercarriage! Really how much can a new plastic shield cost?
> I think GM really should think about the "Public Relations" problem on the Cruze. *What is this the 21st Century "PINTO"? *


...no, it's the 21st Century *"side-saddle gas-tank GM Truck"!

*...which killed 20X more people than Pintos ever did: http://www.autosafety.org/history-gm-side-saddle-gas-tank-defect


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

cruze2011white said:


> Found this exact wording on the internet. The fires can break out when fluids drip onto a hot plastic shield below the engine. The problem occurs mainly when oil is spilled and not properly cleaned up during changes, General Motors said Friday.
> 
> So they remove the sheild, ok great. What about if they spill oil on the turbo unit itself, which is more likely to happen if you try to fill the engine to fast. More than likely a fire, instant heat and source of fire. The issue is laziness on the people changing the oil. You can't fix laziness or stupidy.


Yesterday, I needed to add some oil after checking the level. I noticed, as has been pointed out on this site, what appears to be the cam shaft directly beneath the filler cap. A small diamter funnel is necessary to fit between tese metal parts in the way of the opening. I read somewhere that someone had to hold their funnel because it could not fit because of the small opening. I personally think this is a bad idea and could have very well contributed to the oil spill. Even if a large diameter funnel is held over the opening, the metal could very well deflect a large volume of oil coming out of the funnel and spill it out of the opening onto the engine and down to the shield. So, IMHO, it is far better to get a small funnel that fits well in the opening and pour the oil in slowly.

Perhaps this is why the fires occurred after oil changes. I could see a rushed mechanic doing the best he can but with the compromised opening, spilling oil down the front of the engine. It would take him too much time to take off the shield and clean it and the engine. Nor would it probably have occurred to him that something that is farily trivial - spilt oil - causing such devastating consequences.


----------



## FM Gjedde (May 23, 2011)

*why ?*

Sounds like you wanted a BMW or Cadillac for a cheap price. I have 22,000 miles and find the engine has plenty of power (1.4 turbo) both in town and Interstate as well as in the mountains of Colorado. The 6 speed automatic is sometimes jumpy but very happy with 2100 mile trip with 35.7 mpg average . I would buy another today. My 2011 LT1 with options is all I need . My other car is 1996 Impala SS.


----------



## wd8mgq (Jul 19, 2011)

Received my recall notice a few days ago, and had our local Chevy dealership "Roger Dean Chevrolet" do the fix for it. 

First of all, I have to commend the dealership for the very professional way they talked to me when I asked questions about the way they fixed it. I watched this from about 50ft away where they were working on my car, and they basically used like a dremel tool ( but larger of course ), and cut a part of the pan while it was on the car. The whole thing could not have taken longer than 10 minutes at the most. 

After I got the car home, I looked underneath it and the job looked real clean! I am a retired Die Maker from Pontiac Motors, and if I had done the job myself, I am sure I could not have done it any better than how they did it.

I have read all the arguments about why NOT to have this recall done, but you know what, I am VERY happy I had it done, and am quite satisfied with the way they did it.


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

It is good to read a positive post on this fix. But I wonder how the car will perform with this modification. I hope the mileage, handling and longevity of the vehicle stays the same.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Healtotoe said:


> It is good to read a positive post on this fix. But I wonder how the car will perform with this modification. I hope the mileage, handling and longevity of the vehicle stays the same.


Handling and longevity will remain unaffected. Fuel economy effects should remain unmeasurable. Here's the email I received directly from Tom Read (GM Technology Communications) when I asked him about this recall:



> Hi Andrei,
> 
> Of course I can only advise that you have the safety service performed.
> 
> ...


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

wd8mgq said:


> Received my recall notice a few days ago, and had our local Chevy dealership "Roger Dean Chevrolet" do the fix for it.
> 
> First of all, I have to commend the dealership for the very professional way they talked to me when I asked questions about the way they fixed it. I watched this from about 50ft away where they were working on my car, and they basically used like a dremel tool ( but larger of course ), and cut a part of the pan while it was on the car. The whole thing could not have taken longer than 10 minutes at the most.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that your recall was handled positively. Mine, however, was not.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> So what is your suggestion for a fix that will 100% prevent a fire from happening due to sloppy oil changes? And training people to do oil changes correctly won't fix the problem 100%. Human error happens, which has already been proven by the several fires that happened.
> 
> The engineers and discussion makers didn't simply pull the fix out of a hat. It was the result of research and testing at a level that us individuals are not able to perform.


I am not going to suggest a better procedure, because I don't know of one. Should the techs do a better job changing oil? Yes. Should they be supervised better? Yes. Should GM do more research when the develop a car? Yes. Apparently their level of research at the creation of this vehicle seems to leave something to be desired. I just don't like being a field researcher for a government run company. Ops did I say that? Yes.

I am only saying that the fix that my car received was poor workmanship that was directed by GM. The dealership service department is at fault as well. I think that the recall fix was hurried to avoid lose of property (cars) and the possible lose of life.

But hacking up a skid plate with no real part to replace it is STILL UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

If a wanted a car that is hacked up by crappy repair work I would have bought a $1000 junker not a $22,000 vehicle!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Handling and longevity will remain unaffected. Fuel economy effects should remain unmeasurable. Here's the email I received directly from Tom Read (GM Technology Communications) when I asked him about this recall:


Very interesting! And yet, according to this article it was developed as a splash shield with the benefit of helping with aerodynamics. I guess it depends on who you ask. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...sion-forum/4856-panel-under-cruze-engine.html


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

One guy had a great experience ,one had a hack job. One guy had 1 1/2 inch holes drilled in the plastic shield. I wonder what I'm going to get tomorrow I'll let you know. If it's a bad job I'll probably order a new shield after I have the recall signed so I'm not liable for any fires. I've been a Chevy fan for more years than most on this site are old. I'm not GM bashing but I repeat that GM would be better served by just giving us a new shield. Guys would be racing down to the dealerships for their NEW PART & happy with the re-call. I should know better than to buy a new model car the first year it comes out. I know the sales people say it was tested for five years in Europe, maybe thats why they have riots going on over there!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> Very interesting! And yet, according to this article it was developed as a splash shield with the benefit of helping with aerodynamics. I guess it depends on who you ask.


*GoldenCruze,*
What article are you referencing? Kindly share a link to the source so we all can evaluate the report.

*Schön Dank im Voraus!*


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

As annoying as the Cruze problem is, things could be a lot worse. This just came out this afternoon:

(Reuters) - Ford Motor Company told owners of the best-selling SUV in the United States on Thursday to stop driving 2013 model Ford Escape with 1.6-liter engines immediately due to the risk of an engine fire. 2013 Ford Escape In Recall For Potential Fire Risk - The Washington Post


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that! My friend was about to buy a new Escape.

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## Ralphb (Apr 16, 2012)

I have never seen so much misinformation bantied around and people getting upset about trivial things.

I have owned many vehicles in the past with bellypans. Some differences between the Cruze and other cars that I have owned with bellypans is that most cars must have the bellypan removed to change the oil and change the filter. With the Cruze, it is possible to change both the oil and the filter without removing the bellypan, so it is almost a sure thing that oil will be spilled on the bellypan. Also, the Cruze bellypan has a heatshield attached to it that allows oil to get between it and the bellypan and remain there.

I think the purpose of the bellypan is to manage the flow of air - under the car, and also thru the radiator, past the drivetrain, and out, as a managed flow. Protecting the lower drivetrain is a secondary function.

I don't like the response of GM to this problem, which has been probably driven in large by the legal department to CTA. The original bellypan was probably developed in a wind tunnel, and a replacement pan should be developed accordingly.

One thing that would help the problem would be to make the bellypan larger so that the oil drain plug could not be accessed without removing the bellypan, then the biggest source of the problem would be illiminated. In the meantime, we see a stopgap solution. In my own case, I will simply remove the bellypan before changing the oil.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Ralphb said:


> I think the purpose of the bellypan is to manage the flow of air - under the car, and also thru the radiator, past the drivetrain, and out, as a managed flow. Protecting the lower drivetrain is a secondary function.
> 
> I don't like the response of GM to this problem, which has been probably driven in large by the legal department to CTA. The original bellypan was probably developed in a wind tunnel, and a replacement pan should be developed accordingly.
> 
> One thing that would help the problem would be to make the bellypan larger so that the oil drain plug could not be accessed without removing the bellypan, then the biggest source of the problem would be illiminated. In the meantime, we see a stopgap solution. In my own case, I will simply remove the bellypan before changing the oil.


Ditto here, and well said.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

I had my re-call on the Deflector done today. There was three parts disembouled from my Deflector shield. They were cut out on the car & NOT smoothed out with a drumel or file. I asked if I could get a new shield from the new Cruze put on. The Service Rep looked at me as if I had two heads! I knew the answer going in but thought I should try anyway. I asked for the parts that were to be sawed off. They refused, stating that they had to send them back to GM. I knew this was BS, but didn't want to argue for fear that they would purposely butcher the panel that was to be cut. I mean think about it, I bought the car with a deflector on it. They wouldn't give back the parts being sawed off that I already paid for. I hope the heated seat doesn't break or start a fire. If they cut the seat out I'll have to sit on a bucket to drive! (SIC) I'm done bitching, now I'll wait for winter (I live in Rust Belt) & have salt from the road splashed onto my engine & rusting parts out prematurely. I can't imagine that it won't effect my mileage on the freeway, after all they made the eco model with all kinds of air deflectors to improve mileage by 2 mpg.
I'll be back on this chat to look up the NEXT re-call I get. Thanks all for your advise & info.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

I forgot to advise I priced the Deflector part # 95164334 1272 list price with tax is $73.05. I wouldn't order the part just yet if you want to put a new 2013 part back on your car. You might get the same part you already have on, wait several months to see the new 2013 Cruzes. The 2012 ones at the dealer had the old ones still on.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Ralphb said:


> One thing that would help the problem would be to make the bellypan larger so that the oil drain plug could not be accessed without removing the bellypan, then the biggest source of the problem would be illiminated. In the meantime, we see a stopgap solution. In my own case, I will simply remove the bellypan before changing the oil.


The trouble with that is leaks coming from the engine and transmission. Leaks from the manual transmission are specifically cited in the recall documentation, and it stands to reason that other leaks could happen later on, such as the valve cover gasket. So leaving the shield as is was not a solution.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

So, I take my 2012 Cruze Eco in for an oil change and tire rotation yesterday to the dealer where I bought it. At the service counter, the service manager said, "OK, and we'll do the recall work for you also." I EMPHATICALLY said, "NO, do not touch that engine cover on the bottom. I do NOT want the hack job being done on Cruzes. Not to mention the vulnerability now for rocks, dirt and other fluids to be sucked up into the very exposed engine parts and transmission." I called the service manager today, Eri Fisher at Town and Country Chevrolet in Milwaukie, Oregon. He apologized and said he in fact saw the note on the work order NOT TO TOUCH the thing and NOT to do the recall work. Now he says there are probably no parts available since it was a recall. BS. I told him to call me when the part comes in. Anyone take a look under the car after they cut that piece out? Does GM know the word 'aerodynamics' or 'rocks, fluids, crap' all hitting vital parts under there? The transmission is now exposed, very close to the ground, exhaust pipes, cables, hoses. GM will soon have another recall on their hands to fix the fix.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

JeffBazell said:


> So, I take my 2012 Cruze Eco in for an oil change and tire rotation yesterday to the dealer where I bought it. At the service counter, the service manager said, "OK, and we'll do the recall work for you also." I EMPHATICALLY said, "NO, do not touch that engine cover on the bottom. I do NOT want the hack job being done on Cruzes. Not to mention the vulnerability now for rocks, dirt and other fluids to be sucked up into the very exposed engine parts and transmission." I called the service manager today, Eri Fisher at Town and Country Chevrolet in Milwaukie, Oregon. He apologized and said he in fact saw the note on the work order NOT TO TOUCH the thing and NOT to do the recall work. Now he says there are probably no parts available since it was a recall. BS. I told him to call me when the part comes in. Anyone take a look under the car after they cut that piece out? Does GM know the word 'aerodynamics' or 'rocks, fluids, crap' all hitting vital parts under there? The transmission is now exposed, very close to the ground, exhaust pipes, cables, hoses. GM will soon have another recall on their hands to fix the fix.


As has been covered many times in the forums. Gas mileage can be a factor fir the ECO model. However vehicles worldwide have come from the factory forever without any kind of shield. Even in places with snow and rock salt its not that big of a deal these days. My mom bought a Mercury Mariner brand new in 2010. Its does not have a shield of any kind and it is driven in Pittsburgh,pa in the winter and always parked on the street (no garage). The last time I was home i rotated her tires and got a look underneath. Minus some exhaust oxidation its all still as nice as ever. 



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Peterthy (Feb 22, 2012)

*Engine Fire Risk Recall result*



Daisy81 said:


> Get off your high horse. I just dropped down $25,500 plus tax, title, and fees less then two weeks ago and excuse me if I think the splash shield should be professionally new not cut. It's not like I have clocked thousands of miles and it is ok to use old parts.
> 
> I'm not saying that the car is bad and I am not saying I won't get the recall performed but I sure as **** am going to demand that they replace my shield rather then cut mine if it hasn't got the new one on it already. I find out on Friday when I get home.


I have to agree with Daisy81. We all know that recalls happen. However, it was the manner at which my dealership treated this issue is what gets me. I had no Idea my engine shield (looked like an aluminum silver piece) was just going to be ripped out. when I looked under the hood this morning to see what "engine shield modified" meant, all i saw was a big gap that was not there before and rough edges on the plastic panel (previously housed the silver aluminum engine shield) under the car. To be exact, it looked like a 5 year old took a pair of wire cutters and hacked the aluminum part of the shield off and left the center part empty. I chose to make my first car a brand new domestic car. I had the money to spend on something imported, but I chose to trust a "local" company as my impression was "American cars cant be that bad". And I still believe so. I love the cruze for the most part. My 2011 cruze Eco is 378 days old @ 16752 km's. I don't deserve a make-shift cut and paste solution. If a part has a design flaw, it needs to be re-assessed and replaced. Design flaws should by no means be the responsibility of a car owner especially since one of the apparent triggers of the engine fire recall is due to poor engine oil changes that leave spills. well guess what, I have taken my cruze to the dealership for every service. Cruze owners nor any vehicle owner for that matter should have to "suck it up" because the manufacturer made an error and came up with solution involving duct tape and shears. Call me crazy.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Peterthy said:


> I have to agree with Daisy81. We all know that recalls happen. However, it was the manner at which my dealership treated this issue is what gets me. I had no Idea my engine shield (looked like an aluminum silver piece) was just going to be ripped out. when I looked under the hood this morning to see what "engine shield modified" meant, all i saw was a big gap that was not there before and rough edges on the plastic panel (previously housed the silver aluminum engine shield) under the car. To be exact, it looked like a 5 year old took a pair of wire cutters and hacked the aluminum part of the shield off and left the center part empty. I chose to make my first car a brand new domestic car. I had the money to spend on something imported, but I chose to trust a "local" company as my impression was "American cars cant be that bad". And I still believe so. I love the cruze for the most part. My 2011 cruze Eco is 378 days old @ 16752 km's. I don't deserve a make-shift cut and paste solution. If a part has a design flaw, it needs to be re-assessed and replaced. Design flaws should by no means be the responsibility of a car owner especially since one of the apparent triggers of the engine fire recall is due to poor engine oil changes that leave spills. well guess what, I have taken my cruze to the dealership for every service. Cruze owners nor any vehicle owner for that matter should have to "suck it up" because the manufacturer made an error and came up with solution involving duct tape and shears. Call me crazy.


Very well stated and I am in full agreement with this! This engine shield recall in my eyes is no solution what so ever! I am very unhappy that GM's solution was to hack my car up and also that they decided to take the easiest and cheapest way out! Shame on them for patting themselves on the back. I am totally disgusted that they're not designing an updated replacement shield.

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm getting on Tom Read's case heavily regarding this. His responses have been unusually brief in the first two replies I've received from him. Makes me wonder if something else is going on. I'm going to make sure he knows without a doubt how much of a pathetic joke this hackjob is, and will continue to remind him using everyone's comments in these threads until he puts pressure on the responsible parties and I get an official statement from it regarding what the heck they were thinking. I want to make him realize how much future business and customer loyalty GM is using because of this pitiful attempt and how much more money they'll lose than they are saving had they just delivered a proper replacement part. 

Keep the responses coming, and wish me luck...

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'm getting on Tom Read's case heavily regarding this. His responses have been unusually brief in the first two replies I've received from him. Makes me wonder if something else is going on. I'm going to make sure he knows without a doubt how much of a pathetic joke this hackjob is, and will continue to remind him using everyone's comments in these threads until he puts pressure on the responsible parties and I get an official statement from it regarding what the heck they were thinking. I want to make him realize how much future business and customer loyalty GM is using because of this pitiful attempt and how much more money they'll lose than they are saving had they just delivered a proper replacement part.
> 
> Keep the responses coming, and wish me luck...
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


For what it's worth thank you Xtreme. I appreciate you expending your valuable personal time and efforts. It is just beyond my comprehension how GM knowing that most of us work hard to be able to own and pay for the products and services we purchase from them. How could they in good conscience think or believe that saying "hey if this part is causing a problem lets hack the crap out it so it works!" "There we go! Problem solved! Kudos to you Mr Sawzall inventor!"

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Honestly. 

This recall business is going on a bit long. Everyone gets that some people are mad about the "hackjob." Well if its so horrible and useless then sign the waiver and wait for a new shield. That or get rid of the car. 

Seriously, people complaining about how they just sped so much money and maybe they should get the cost of that plastic back since its not there. Are you idiotic. Obviously the fix has to work/have a purpose. Whether you believe it or not. GM went to their engineers and said "how do we fix this" and the engineers said "here do this." And if you dont trust them then sell/trade the car in because obviously the rest of the car was just thrown together by some idiots. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sell/trade their cars they just bought? For a huge loss? That's ridiculous. 
GM does need to treat their customers properly. Maybe you are so rich that spending 20 grand on a car is no sweat but these people just made the second most expensive purchase they will make in their lives and they deserve to be treated better than GM is treating them. Period.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

silverls said:


> Obviously the fix has to work/have a purpose. Whether you believe it or not. GM went to their engineers and said "how do we fix this" and the engineers said "here do this."


Yep, as I posted at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...lls-leaks-onto-hot-surfaces-2.html#post103984


> Legal eagles? I'd imagine that an analysis was done of burned Cruzes and the problem was reproduced by GM, otherwise they wouldn't dictate this fix. After all, if it didn't fix the problem and fixed Cruzes still caught on fire for the same reason, it'd have been a waste of $ and effort, and be a useless effort. It would also hurt their credibility.


If Cruzes still catch on fire after the fix has been applied, then they can look to other causes. One would assume they're confident this fix eliminates or sharply reduces the chance this particular cause will be at fault.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Sell/trade their cars they just bought? For a huge loss? That's ridiculous.
> GM does need to treat their customers properly. Maybe you are so rich that spending 20 grand on a car is no sweat but these people just made the second most expensive purchase they will make in their lives and they deserve to be treated better than GM is treating them. Period.


No im not so rich. Im in the military. An E4 so you can lookup my pay. Even as an LS model this car was a huge investment for me. However im not gonna whine and cry because gm hacked up a part that cannot be seen in order to possibly save my life.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

It's me a again. I was reluctant to go in for the recall, but last Thursday I got off early from work, so I decided to stop at the dealer, to ask a few questions, and/or set up an appointment. They were actually slow in the service dept. and took me right in. I stood outside the shop door, and watched the tech. do the job. He carefully removed the pan, then using a jigsaw, cut the pan as per GM's specs. While it was off, he applied a metalic, heat-proof tape to the power steering wiring harness (this is only done on manual transmission cars), and then put the remaining parts of the pan back, using new hardware. He also checked the gas tank brackets for the possible missing welds, which were fine. The whole thing took about 35 minutes, and I see no ill effects from the job, although I feel like the engine lost it's "underwear". I may take a look at the 2013 version of the splash pan, and buy one to install myself. Not sure if that will really be neccessary.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM advertised the Cruze would have an engine splash shield. After this recall this shield is basically eliminated. This is pure and simple false advertising. I suspect this is what is making so many CT members hot under the collar (that and the weak A/C).


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

obermd said:


> GM advertised the Cruze would have an engine splash shield. After this recall this shield is basically eliminated. This is pure and simple false advertising. I suspect this is what is making so many CT members hot under the collar (that and the weak A/C).


But it wasn't at the time. The car had a shield. **** happened and it has to be removed/cut to prevent possible damage/loss of life. So now it doesn't have one. I think its pretty simple to.comprehend myself. Nothing false about it. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I didn't buy the car because of the splash shield. I wasn't even aware of it at the time. Absolutely not a factor in my purchase, and I doubt that it had anything to do with most people's decisions on buy a Cruze.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

silverls said:


> Honestly.
> 
> This recall business is going on a bit long. Everyone gets that some people are mad about the "hackjob." Well if its so horrible and useless then sign the waiver and wait for a new shield. That or get rid of the car.
> 
> ...


 I wasn't going to reply to this thread anymore, I said what I think about the re-call. I have to reply to your opinion. If this thread is to long it's beacuse of you complaining that we are looking for answers to our problem. A lot of people on this re-call thread are unhappy with the fix. I am personally writing to GM about this. I was looking for answers that other people might have & sharing my experience. 
You seem to have numerous replies on this thread. Good for you I'm happy your happy with the engineering dept that devised this fix. End of story for you. Maybe you shuld start a thread on this web site entitled "I'm very HAPPY with re-call fix" You'll undoubtedly get many responses. The others of us will try to solve a problem that we have with the bad fix. You might want to start a thread about your Mothers Mercury Mariner also. Do they even make them anymore? Don't bother answering I don't care!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

silverls said:


> No im not so rich. Im in the military. An E4 so you can lookup my pay. Even as an LS model this car was a huge investment for me. However im not gonna whine and cry because gm hacked up a part that cannot be seen in order to possibly save my life.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


The part has a purpose, that's why it was there in the first place.
What GM should have done is do this as a quick fix to prevent any more fires and then design a better shield to put on later.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I didn't buy the car because of the splash shield. I wasn't even aware of it at the time. Absolutely not a factor in my purchase, and I doubt that it had anything to do with most people's decisions on buy a Cruze.


*Yes, GoldenCruze*, well-noted, but most of us did purchase our Cruzen for the solid application of current automotive engineering innovations to increase the overall fuel efficiency of the car. This includes the so-called _splash shield_ which is in fact not first-and-foremost a splash shield, but primarily a purpose-built, wind tunnel tested airflow management device which is an integral part of the system that produced the EPA fuel usage numbers you see on your Cruze's window sticker. On this point I will not waver.

The above said, what I find genuinely heartening amidst the back-and-forth banter is that the overwhelming majority of us love our Cruzen, even though we sometimes disagree about particular bits-and-pieces. And the reason we differ is because we are all individuals with different backgrounds and analytical skills who bring our points of view and perspectives to the table. Fortunately, the theme that joins us is our common passion for the car and our desire to see it succeed, evolve and become the benchmark global standard in its' class. We are virtual family and sometimes family members just have to agree to disagree. 

Now, may the lot of us enjoy many pleasurable, carefree miles in this fine automobile. I know I do.

*Peace to all.*


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

crystal red cruze said:


> I wasn't going to reply to this thread anymore, I said what I think about the re-call. I have to reply to your opinion. If this thread is to long it's beacuse of you complaining that we are looking for answers to our problem. A lot of people on this re-call thread are unhappy with the fix. I am personally writing to GM about this. I was looking for answers that other people might have & sharing my experience.
> You seem to have numerous replies on this thread. Good for you I'm happy your happy with the engineering dept that devised this fix. End of story for you. Maybe you shuld start a thread on this web site entitled "I'm very HAPPY with re-call fix" You'll undoubtedly get many responses. The others of us will try to solve a problem that we have with the bad fix. You might want to start a thread about your Mothers Mercury Mariner also. Do they even make them anymore? Don't bother answering I don't care!


Actually i tried that. And my topic got flooded with people complaining about the fix. So i asked for it to be deleted by a moderator. 

And what i was trying to say is that if you do not trust the engineers to have made the fix to prevent the problem quickly and efficiently (which is paramount when peoples lives may be at stake rather than taking months to re-engineer and produce a new part) then why do you trust them to have engineered a decent vehicle for you to drive in the first place? 

And who are we to say what GM should and should not do. I do not work for GM nor do i own any portion of it so it is not my call or anyone's like me to decided what they need to do. As long as what they do works to keep us, the consumer safe. And does not cause any new danger. And the fix fufills both of those duties. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> Actually i tried that. And my topic got flooded with people complaining about the fix. So i asked for it to be deleted by a moderator.
> 
> And what i was trying to say is that if you do not trust the engineers to have made the fix to prevent the problem quickly and efficiently (which is paramount when peoples lives may be at stake rather than taking months to re-engineer and produce a new part) then why do you trust them to have engineered a decent vehicle for you to drive in the first place?
> 
> ...


GM designed and engineered the car to please consumers and compete with other cars in the segment.

GM "engineered" this "fix" to get NHTSA off their backs and incur as little cost as possible, and at the end of the day, it was all about the money. 

There is nothing professional about this modification. For crying out loud, it's a sawzall hack. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm in no hurry to get the recall done on my car. I don't even expect the dealer to see it until my next oil change, which will probably be after the new year if I follow the OLM. And the oil changes are performed in the dealers quick service shop which is in its own building, so they probably won't perform the fix. By then, I expect that the shield will be shipping on the 2013 models and I might be able to opt for buying one.

I haven't even received the recall notice yet. But if do somehow wind up getting the cut done I'll be OK with it.

I still would like to hear some solid ideas on a better fix for the splash shield. (Yes, it's a splash shield _and_ an aero panel!) Someone here must have some ideas. For instance, do you think if it was lowered a bit that it could still offer the same protection without being a fire danger and killing fuel mileage? I'm thinking about something sort of bowl shaped.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I'm in no hurry to get the recall done on my car. I don't even expect the dealer to see it until my next oil change, which will probably be after the new year if I follow the OLM. And the oil changes are performed in the dealers quick service shop which is in its own building, so they probably won't perform the fix. By then, I expect that the shield will be shipping on the 2013 models and I might be able to opt for buying one.
> 
> I still would like to hear some solid ideas on a better fix for the splash shield. (Yes, it's a splash shield _and_ an aero panel!) Someone here must have some ideas. For instance, do you think if it was lowered a bit that it could still offer the same protection without being a fire danger and killing fuel mileage? I'm thinking about something sort of bowl shaped.


*GoldenCruze,*

I'm find myself in a similar situation as you and am hoping that when it's time to take my Cruze into the shop for routine service late this year or early next a completely revamped, newly engineered and fully tested multi-purpose atrflow management/splash shield device will be available for purchase and installation. This is the outcome and solution with which I'll ultimately feel most comfortable.

The Cruze is a fantastic car for the money and I love it! As a former SCCA road racer and applied sciences engineer, I derive tremendous satisfaction in knowing advanced, thoughtful, elegant engineering is utilized to achieve optimal performance in a motorcar, be its' ultimate intended use public roadways or racetrack.

With all respect to you, too, my friend,

*UlyssesSG*


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> I'm in no hurry to get the recall done on my car. I don't even expect the dealer to see it until my next oil change, which will probably be after the new year if I follow the OLM. And the oil changes are performed in the dealers quick service shop which is in its own building, so they probably won't perform the fix. By then, I expect that the shield will be shipping on the 2013 models and I might be able to opt for buying one.
> 
> I haven't even received the recall notice yet. But if do somehow wind up getting the cut done I'll be OK with it.
> 
> I still would like to hear some solid ideas on a better fix for the splash shield. (Yes, it's a splash shield _and_ an aero panel!) Someone here must have some ideas. For instance, do you think if it was lowered a bit that it could still offer the same protection without being a fire danger and killing fuel mileage? I'm thinking about something sort of bowl shaped.


That is exactly my plan too. I really hope they are able to come up with a new shield. After all, there are other cars out there that have full belly shields and they don't seem to have this fire problem. Does anyone know the configuration of these other, full belly shields?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

In my opinion it simply boils down to this regarding the recall. Some people including myself are offended by the "fix" that is offered. The reason I feel this way is that while I agree that our safety is important and I'm glad its being addressed I dissapprove of the method. I work hard for what I own and I like it nicely kept and intact. Therefore if GM is going to modify my car for safety reasons let them install a safer redesigned panel and return my recent new car purchase to OEM specs. 

Those who feel that we are making a mountain out of a mole hill I respect your opinions as well. Hopefully you have had your recall done and it meets with your satisfaction and is satisfying to you. This means the goal of hopefully preventing any engine fires due to sloppy oil changes has been quelled. 

I have no fears of anything kicking up and damaging the underside of my engine, nor do I have any fear of losing any significant fuel mileage. I only ask that since I bought the Eco package and it comes with these underside panels, if you're going to modify my car then do so by returning it to the reason I bought the Eco package in the first place.

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Those who feel that we are making a mountain out of a mole hill


I do think some people are doing the above.

As I posted at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...lls-leaks-onto-hot-surfaces-2.html#post103984


> So the possibility of fire is a better idea?
> 
> Let's assume that it hurts overall mileage by 1 mpg (I'm picking this # out of the air). Car and Driver: Mileage? No, it's Your Gallonage that Really Counts can help put things in perspective.


When the absolute mpg value is high, small variances in mpg really don't make much of a difference, vs. when the mpg value is low.

For example, let's assume you now only get 29 mpg instead of 30 mpg. The gallonage difference over 100 miles would be only .11 gallons. If you got only 39 mpg instead of 40, the gallonage difference would be only 0.06 gallons over that distance.

Compare that w/a 18 mpg vehicle getting 17 mpg. That 18 mpg driver would probably dismiss the difference, assuming he even bothered measuring it. The difference is 0.33 gallons.

Try running some calculations for yourself.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MPG variances aren't the issue here. It's the fact that the current splash shield is poorly designed and therefore potentially causing problems. There is at least one reason everyone can see simply by looking down through the engine compartement, one that becomes apparent when you change the oil, one that has been reported by another CT member, and finally one that is based on the material used in the current shield.

Flaw 1: It's not a single piece. By looking down through the engine you can see this. There is a reflective cover over part or all of the shield. This means you can get fluids caught between these two layers. This shouldn't be possible.

Flaw 2: When changing the oil, it is very easy to spill oil on the shield itself. Not good, but by itself not a real issue. However, when combined with the other flaws I'm listing, it's an issue because now we have an accelerant sitting open in the engine bay.

Flaw 3: Another CT member reported there is a quarter inch lip around the top of the splash shield. This lip will catch and hold any liquid or semi-liquid fluid that drops on the shield. An underbody shield should never be able to catch and hold liquids.

Flaw 4: It's made out of high impact plastic. All plastics are flammible.

To correct these issues, there are only two routes. The one GM chose is the cheap one, but at the cost of long term engine protection. The correct route would be to redesign the shield so that (1) it's a single layer under the engine; (2) cut a little wider around the oil drain to eliminate the most common source of oil on the shield; (3) ensure there are no upward facing edges and sloped in such a way that on level ground there are no low spots in the shield; and (4), make the bloody thing out of high temp aluminum. This last is critical as it would no longer be flammible nor would there be a need to protect the shield from engine heat, which is why it's two layers right now.

I can see the immediate cutting of the current shield as a temporary measure to remove the current fire risk, but long term GM customer satisfaction amongst ALL Cruze owners requires they do the latter as well.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

You will get a re-call. Even if you bought your Cruze yesterday they still have the defectively designed Deflector Shield (as the part # defines the name). In previous writings on this thread I advised the cost & part #. I would have the botched repair suggestion done by GM & get a reciept that the work was done by GM. Then if your car burns up for some other reason your covered by warranty & insurance for doing what they told you to do. Wait untill the new design & or another non-flammable material is used to buy one & put it on yourself. If they don't make a Defector shield for the 2013. I'll have to re-think my ideas. Maybe buy an old style & cut a one inch by eight inch cut directly under the turbo. There by you still have aero-dynamics for mileage a harm from salt & road debris.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

crystal red cruze said:


> You will get a re-call. Even if you bought your Cruze yesterday they still have the defectively designed Deflector Shield (as the part # defines the name). In previous writings on this thread I advised the cost & part #. I would have the botched repair suggestion done by GM & get a reciept that the work was done by GM. Then if your car burns up for some other reason your covered by warranty & insurance for doing what they told you to do. Wait untill the new design & or another non-flammable material is used to buy one & put it on yourself. If they don't make a Defector shield for the 2013. I'll have to re-think my ideas. Maybe buy an old style & cut a one inch by eight inch cut directly under the turbo. There by you still have aero-dynamics for mileage a harm from salt & road debris.


I was under the Cruze for the 3rd time trying to understand the reasoning behind the recall modification to the shield. The way the shield is cut out around the exhaust pipe, I don't see how that would ignite any oil residue that may accumulate there. After all, there are numerous cars that have been sold with plastic underbody shields that are not bursting into flames. Many of these cars have been on the market for years and are certain to have oil leaks or spills on their shields.

I best guess is that oil spilled or leaking from the oil filter or clutch overflow are already flaming and landing on the shield and causing it to burn since it is almost entirely plastic. I have my doubts that this recall will be the end of Cruze engine fires. They will just be burning in different places.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

ems2158 said:


> I was under the Cruze for the 3rd time trying to understand the reasoning behind the recall modification to the shield. The way the shield is cut out around the exhaust pipe, I don't see how that would ignite any oil residue that may accumulate there. After all, there are numerous cars that have been sold with plastic underbody shields that are not bursting into flames. Many of these cars have been on the market for years and are certain to have oil leaks or spills on their shields.
> 
> I best guess is that oil spilled or leaking from the oil filter or clutch overflow are already flaming and landing on the shield and causing it to burn since it is almost entirely plastic. I have my doubts that this recall will be the end of Cruze engine fires. They will just be burning in different places.


 I totally agree. Don't get me started on the oil filter placement. I have a turbo plus the exhaust is right over the Deflector Shield. You would think the engineers would have designed a flame proof shield! I asked for the pieces that were to be cut off , they refused by giving me BS that it had to be sent back to GM. I was going to test the disected piece at home on how easily that it would burn. I had a 2001 Cadi for eleven years that had a shield. I took it off a couple of times through the years & the engine was totally clean. The reason I mention this, is because why didn't the Cadi burn burn up? GM is just getting the safety board off their butts by this fix. Time will tell. Thanks all for the input.


----------



## matt45 (Jul 27, 2012)

took my car in this wk and they fixed this issue are there any more recalls?


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope not I've had Three. I hope the electric heated seats don't go out or cause a fire! They might fix that with just hacking the seat off the studs! Or maybe the plastic inner fenders will burn up when the oil canister housing breaks & leaks hot oil onto them. I'm scared that if my electric sunroof catches fire. I'll be driving with the rain & snow falling onto me distracting me from driving. Maybe thats why they are saving the plastic shield they cut off? GM will have a fix for the sunroof by duct taping the plastic over the hole in the roof!.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

crystal red cruze said:


> I asked for the pieces that were to be cut off , they refused by giving me BS that it had to be sent back to GM. I was going to test the disected piece at home on how easily that it would burn.


I bet if you go by the dealership when they are closed and look in the DUMPSTER, you'll find plenty of pieces! It makes NO sense that GM wants these parts back! More BS from GM!


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I just had my recall done yesterday. It is a little sad to see 80% of the shield gone and a pristine engine/exhaust revealed. It won't look that way for long, huh?

Hmm, perhaps a nice aftermarket aluminum shield would be a good idea. I'm sure the aftermarket is more interested in more visual and performance mods, and will never address something so mundane like this.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> I just had my recall done yesterday. It is a little sad to see 80% of the shield gone and a pristine engine/exhaust revealed. It won't look that way for long, huh?
> 
> Hmm, perhaps a nice aftermarket aluminum shield would be a good idea. I'm sure the aftermarket is more interested in more visual and performance mods, and will never address something so mundane like this.


As I said earlier in this thread when somebody else suggested the same thing, I make skid plates and bumpers and stuff for other vehicles, and I wouldn't DREAM of making something to replace the factory shield for this! That's just WAY too much liability! When GM cut it off for fire risk, there is NO saying "I didn't know that could happen."

No thanks.

Mike


----------



## Peterthy (Feb 22, 2012)

Despite being upset over the hack job they did without first informing me. I've not noticed any difference. My guess would be that there would be a slight change to gas millage (since I have an ECO), not enough for me to notice right away though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bartonmd said:


> As I said earlier in this thread when somebody else suggested the same thing, I make skid plates and bumpers and stuff for other vehicles, and I wouldn't DREAM of making something to replace the factory shield for this! That's just WAY too much liability! When GM cut it off for fire risk, there is NO saying "I didn't know that could happen."
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Mike


Would you be willing to make a match for the replacement shield that's going on the new Cruzen? Specifically one made out of aluminum to avoid any issues of the shield itself catching fire.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

obermd said:


> Would you be willing to make a match for the replacement shield that's going on the new Cruzen? Specifically one made out of aluminum to avoid any issues of the shield itself catching fire.


No, because I'm not convinced that the shield is the real fix. I'm not touching anything under or around the engine on this platform.

Mike


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bartonmd said:


> No, because I'm not convinced that the shield is the real fix. I'm not touching anything under or around the engine on this platform.
> 
> Mike


Fair enough. I also suspect the real problem is elsewhere and all the shield has done is become a scapegoat.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

This will become very interesting to watch once the 2013 come out and the recall has been done if anymore fires under the hood will happen and then what back to a recall again to fully remove the shield. Perhaps the engine catches on fire first but from where and then the oil left on the shield fuels it even more. With soooooo many Cruze cars out there and only around 30 on fire so far all the rest had very clean oils changes done interesting this is.


----------



## mixer (Dec 6, 2011)

*Recall*

I wasn't very pleased when I saw the so-called "fix" GM came up with for my 2012 Cruze RS. Yet I have seen many others that were cobbled up far worse than mine afterwards. You would think with all the hype over the Cruze, GM would have at least made a replacement splash pan for this recall instead of hacking wawy at the original pan. This fix is way to cheap of an idea. I wonder what the new ones being made now look like underneath.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

mixer said:


> I wasn't very pleased when I saw the so-called "fix" GM came up with for my 2012 Cruze RS. Yet I have seen many others that were cobbled up far worse than mine afterwards. You would think with all the hype over the Cruze, GM would have at least made a replacement splash pan for this recall instead of hacking wawy at the original pan. This fix is way to cheap of an idea. I wonder what the new ones being made now look like underneath.


My dealer did a great job cutting the panel on mine. No sharp edges at all, it almost looks like a whole new piece. My MPG has not seemed to change at all, I suspect that this panel is only good for about .2mpg at best(everything adds up in the end). Also glad I can now get my wrenches off the floor instead of having to fish them off this panel when I drop them.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> My dealer did a great job cutting the panel on mine. No sharp edges at all, it almost looks like a whole new piece.


Just had my recall done today. Ditto on the cutting job. No rough edges at all. I could see the technician dremeling away at at it, but I didn't watch him finish the job so I don't know whether he took anything to the edges to smooth it out.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Is there any way Chevy could send dealerships a step by step guide on how these car's oil changes should be properly changed to best avoid leaks and drips and ultimately fires? Or maybe make it mandatory that skilled and veteran service department workers can only change the oil.


It's not even that. I'm sure some of you have seen the locations of the oil filters. They're in ridiculous spots. The worse part is the engine shield itself. It makes it impossible to get under the car and clean any oil that drips from above. Even sitting there with a can of shop-solv will not get it out of every nook and cranny. Sometimes the oil makes its way to the shield and gets trapped in the metal heat shielding that's layered on top of the plastic shield. That is where most of your fires start.

It's not improper oil change procedures, it's half-assed designing. I've seen a few of these shields that have started to melt, as I'm doing the recall. It's insane.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Where are they melting? My big concern with the shield cut is that the front end protection under the radiator and A/C coils is being removed. I had to replace a radiator many years ago because something came up from under the car and pierced the radiator itself.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

I've seen more stuff pierce the front of radiators than from under it. I wouldn't worry about this. 

I've seen melting on the shield, right under the exhaust. It's the part we trim out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cleck said:


> I've seen more stuff pierce the front of radiators than from under it. I wouldn't worry about this.
> 
> I've seen melting on the shield, right under the exhaust. It's the part we trim out.


So my comments in one of the other threads on this topic were right on. The shield needs to be made out of aluminum and not plastic. All plastics will melt and burn.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> My big concern with the shield cut is that the front end protection under the radiator and A/C coils is being removed. I had to replace a radiator many years ago because something came up from under the car and pierced the radiator itself.


I got mine cut about a week ago & my dealer did not cut out any of the plastic infront/past the radiator. Just the center is cut out behind the radiator. They also did a really nice job with no ragged edges.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

For 2013 the Chevy Cruze is getting the 1.4 turbo engine that's in the sonic is the engine in the sonic Design the same as the engine that's in the current Cruze.


----------



## CapitalTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

My sister took her Cruze in to get butchered. It handled noticeably worse with the shield removed. Also, there was an increase in wind noise. It seemed as though the car was wandering at highway speeds (say 75 or so). I got a replacement shield (looked just like the one I took off) and put it back on. Wandering gone, noise down. GM really needs to just come out with a redesigned shield that has the favorable attributes of the original without the fire risk.


----------



## fdj (Aug 6, 2012)

Had my Cruze modified per the recall and now it makes a clanking noise every time I turn off the engine and it starts to cool down. Has anyone else noticed this noise during cool down?


----------



## CapitalTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

That clanking noise is the exhaust/engine parts cooling off. Without the shield it is exposed to cooler air faster than previous. I wouldn't worry about that at all.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CapitalTruck said:


> My sister took her Cruze in to get butchered. It handled noticeably worse with the shield removed. Also, there was an increase in wind noise. It seemed as though the car was wandering at highway speeds (say 75 or so). I got a replacement shield (looked just like the one I took off) and put it back on. Wandering gone, noise down. GM really needs to just come out with a redesigned shield that has the favorable attributes of the original without the fire risk.


Maybe I'm not crazy, but I also thought I noticed the car starting to wander around when driving 75+mph. Never did this before the shield mod. Not bad but there is a change. 

One positive I can now hear the turbo sometimes even with stock air intake.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CapitalTruck said:


> That clanking noise is the exhaust/engine parts cooling off. Without the shield it is exposed to cooler air faster than previous. I wouldn't worry about that at all.


I'm sure it was doing this clanking stuff before even with the shield though right? Maybe the clanking didn't start until a few hours later but it was still happening.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

fdj said:


> Had my Cruze modified per the recall and now it makes a clanking noise every time I turn off the engine and it starts to cool down. Has anyone else noticed this noise during cool down?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/6481-popping-noise-frusteration-follows.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Maybe I'm not crazy, but I also thought I noticed the car starting to wander around when driving 75+mph. Never did this before the shield mod. Not bad but there is a change.
> 
> One positive I can now hear the turbo sometimes even with stock air intake.


If it's wandering now on the highway I'd call GM and complain. Since several states in the US have legal speeds of 75 or higher a recall that causes the car to wander is a definite no-no and needs to be fixed by GM at GMs cost. Also - file a complaint with the NHTSA. This recall was poorly engineered and GM needs to have pressure put on it to recall the recall with a real solution, not a hack job.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> If it's wandering now on the highway I'd call GM and complain. Since several states in the US have legal speeds of 75 or higher a recall that causes the car to wander is a definite no-no and needs to be fixed by GM at GMs cost. Also - file a complaint with the NHTSA. This recall was poorly engineered and GM needs to have pressure put on it to recall the recall with a real solution, not a hack job.


The front end definitely feels less planted at high speed, I suspect that's because of all the added air pressure entering the now gaping hole under the front. However, I will not complain to Chevy or the NHTSA since it would end up being a complete waste of my time. 

GM if your listening, if you see all the complaints on here imagine what I & everyone else is saying to all your potential customers about this "fix". I can guarantee more is being said (negative) about the cruze, chevy & GM than anyone of us can put into a few sentences one here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It only takes a few minutes to file a NHTSA complaint. They do review all of them and if enough people start complaining they'll query GM about it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> The front end definitely feels less planted at high speed, I suspect that's because of all the added air pressure entering the now gaping hole under the front. However, I will not complain to Chevy or the NHTSA since it would end up being a complete waste of my time.
> 
> GM if your listening, if you see all the complaints on here imagine what I & everyone else is saying to all your potential customers about this "fix". I can guarantee more is being said (negative) about the cruze, chevy & GM than anyone of us can put into a few sentences one here.


I suspected this when I first realized what they were doing. It also confirms exactly how much difference that panel really makes; a lot. 

How does an airplane wing create lift? By causing the wind to pass over it more quickly than it does underneath it. Hold a sheet of paper under your lips and blow; you'll notice the paper rises because air is moving over the top of it. Now think of this whole situation with regard to downforce. In order to create downforce on race cars, we need rear spoilers and front splitters. Those spoilers and splitters effectively slow the flow of air going over the top of the car, while the air moving underneath the car remains constant. Depending on where that splitter is, it will have an effect on that part of the car. The opposite of this is lift; when you increase the flow of air going over the car, or decrease the flow of air moving under it. 

It's all relative to flow moving over and under the car. With the shield gone, you've created a gaping hole in the bottom where air gets caught and becomes turbulent. This effectively slows down the flow of air underneath the car while keeping the air on top of the car constant. You've now achieved lift. At 70-80mph, it's significant enough to cause your car to lose stability. It's not so much that your car is physically lifting, *but rather a loss of downforce you previously had. *

I can see this having serious ramifications for people down in Texas where speed limits have been increased to 80mph (and even 85mph in some toll roads) and other states that have 75mph speed limits. All it will take is one big gust of headwind and your car suddenly won't feel as safe as it once was.

Who's up for filing some NHTSA complaints stating that the modification has created aerodynamic instability and a loss of highway confidence?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I will definitely file if I notice the difference on the highway. Colorado is one of the 75 MPH states.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've sent this over to Tom Read, noting it's a matter of extreme urgency. I won't wait for someone with a gust of headwind at 75mph to lose control of their car. At those speeds, anything can happen. 

Pending confirmation from more drivers, this has the potential to be significantly more dangerous than having the shield in place. Absolutely unacceptable.

For everyone who has this recall done on their car, pay very close attention to how your car reacts and handles on the highway at higher speeds. If there is any indication of instability, slow down.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I suspected this when I first realized what they were doing. It also confirms exactly how much difference that panel really makes; a lot.
> 
> How does an airplane wing create lift? By causing the wind to pass over it more quickly than it does underneath it. Hold a sheet of paper under your lips and blow; you'll notice the paper rises because air is moving over the top of it. Now think of this whole situation with regard to downforce. In order to create downforce on race cars, we need rear spoilers and front splitters. Those spoilers and splitters effectively slow the flow of air going over the top of the car, while the air moving underneath the car remains constant. Depending on where that splitter is, it will have an effect on that part of the car. The opposite of this is lift; when you increase the flow of air going over the car, or decrease the flow of air moving under it.
> 
> ...


****, well put extremeR! Keep up the good work!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't personally check this, but if a couple more people who have had the recall done can confirm this behavior, I will create a new thread with a poll to allow me to give Tom some real data with regard to what's happening. He'll be racing against the NHTSA complaints at that point. 

If you're experiencing this behavior of the car feeling more floaty or feeling like it's wandering on the highway more, please report it here.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

If this engine shield is so aerodynamically important that it affects handling, then why isn't it on Cruzes sold outside the U.S.? As I understand it, the design of the shield is to improve milage and protect from splashes. Nothing has been mentioned by GM about handling being part of the purpose. I would like to see documentation of that if that is the case.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> If this engine shield is so aerodynamically important that it affects handling, then why isn't it on Cruzes sold outside the U.S.? As I understand it, the design of the shield is to improve milage and protect from splashes. Nothing has been mentioned by GM about handling being part of the purpose. I would like to see documentation of that if that is the case.


I suspect NA Cruzen have a different front suspension. If it was the same suspension the popping noise from the front would have been discovered and corrected in 2009 or 2010 before any NA Cruzen were built.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> If this engine shield is so aerodynamically important that it affects handling, then why isn't it on Cruzes sold outside the U.S.? As I understand it, the design of the shield is to improve milage and protect from splashes. Nothing has been mentioned by GM about handling being part of the purpose. I would like to see documentation of that if that is the case.


Anything that has an aerodynamic effect is going to affect handling. No documentation is needed. If you need documentation, borrow a book from the library on aerodynamics. At highway speeds, that hole in the floor catches a lot of air. It increases drag, and by reducing the speed of the air underneath the car, increases lift. It doesn't have to be a lot in order to be noticeable. At 75mph, something like this will be noticeable. 



obermd said:


> I suspect NA Cruzen have a different front suspension. If it was the same suspension the popping noise from the front would have been discovered and corrected in 2009 or 2010 before any NA Cruzen were built.


Agreed. They might also have a higher ride height from the factory than we do, or a different stance. There's a lot that goes into designing the way a car cuts through air. It's one of the reasons I keep telling people that lowering your car has more consequences than you'd realize. These cars spend many hours in wind tunnels getting the aerodynamics just right.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> If this engine shield is so aerodynamically important that it affects handling, then why isn't it on Cruzes sold outside the U.S.? As I understand it, the design of the shield is to improve milage and protect from splashes. Nothing has been mentioned by GM about handling being part of the purpose. I would like to see documentation of that if that is the case.


I feel the shield's design and ability to improve mileage most likely actually goes hand and hand with aerodynamics. The only reason this shield it able to help the car get that better mileage is because it allows the wind that goes under the car to slide on through and not cause drag, which if the shield wasn't there, it would likely affect the MPG's because now instead of being able to keeping the car in a straight line, the car expels more gas and energy by swerving all over the road because the aerodynamics have been thrown off.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

OLD SFG GUY said:


> EDIT:
> And on a 2nd note. You guys bitch about something that is exposed to the elements and takes a beating and then complain that GM says it needs modified to keep your car from burning to the ground and keep you safe.
> 
> BUT!!! you guys will hack into your dashes to install aftermarket radios, dash pads to install gauges trunks for amps, doors for speakers, etc, etc, etc.


LOL!!! Very true.

But to that point, I am not the person that hacks up my car to install aftermarket anything, and I therefore don't want GM hacking up my parts.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

djjaes said:


> He are a few pics of the recent recall fix. I mean, this was fixed by the dealership service department only 2 hours ago. Looks like the car was gutted!
> 
> View attachment 6299
> View attachment 6300
> ...


Looking at this made my stomach flip. Felt like I was looking at my child with it's chest ripped open. Yuck.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Anything that has an aerodynamic effect is going to affect handling. No documentation is needed. If you need documentation, borrow a book from the library on aerodynamics. At highway speeds, that hole in the floor catches a lot of air. It increases drag, and by reducing the speed of the air underneath the car, increases lift. It doesn't have to be a lot in order to be noticeable. At 75mph, something like this will be noticeable.


And there are still all of those Cruzes sold outside the U.S. that do not have the engine shield. And until now, we have not heard anything about there being handling problems with them. I understand the aerodynamics, but I'm not sure that he lift principle applies here.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> And there are still all of those Cruzes sold outside the U.S. that do not have the engine shield. And until now, we have not heard anything about there being handling problems with them. I understand the aerodynamics, but I'm not sure that he lift principle applies here.


Lift principles always apply, everywhere. It's just a matter of "how much?" It's entirely possible that it's not the sole cause of what people are experiencing, but to say it doesn't contribute would be a stretch. It could simply be that more air is being caught by that hole, causing the car to shift left and right on the road. Whatever the true reason is, the aerodynamics of the car have been compromised in such a way that some people have noticed an undeniable compromise in high-speed stability.


----------



## ECO Driver (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm still happy with my Cruze ECO, recently had mine in for the recall and it doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> I suspect NA Cruzen have a different front suspension. If it was the same suspension the popping noise from the front would have been discovered and corrected in 2009 or 2010 before any NA Cruzen were built.


What about the 4 MILLION miles that the Cruze was tested? NO problems "popped" up?:question:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> What about the 4 MILLION miles that the Cruze was tested? NO problems "popped" up?:question:


<:sarcasm:> 400,000 cars driven ten miles each?</:sarcasm:> In all seriousness, only the Lordstown built Cruzen have the splash shield. I suspect they also have a different front suspension from non-Lordstown built Cruzen, one which assumes the splash shield is in place and thus can safely runs the car slightly closer to the ground.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If anyone regularly reading this thread has not seen the thread created regarding the reported highway instability issue, please have a look at it and vote in the poll (if appropriate) as soon as possible:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ld-recalled-has-your-car-become-unstable.html

Page 4 includes the link for filing an NHTSA claim.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> <:sarcasm:> 400,000 cars driven ten miles each?</:sarcasm:> In all seriousness, only the Lordstown built Cruzen have the splash shield. I suspect they also have a different front suspension from non-Lordstown built Cruzen, one which assumes the splash shield is in place and thus can safely runs the car slightly closer to the ground.



*OR in other words- PURE PR BS on GMs part!*


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The front suspension for cars made outside of the U.S. could very well be the same design, but made in a different plant.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> The front suspension for cars made outside of the U.S. could very well be the same design, but made in a different plant.


The reason I don't think this is the case is that GM halted Cruze production last December to swap out the front suspension with a newly designed front suspension.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Got my ECO's splash panel cut. At least it appears to be a clean cut.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> Got my ECO's splash panel cut. At least it appears to be a clean cut.


I had to get mine cut, there was no way I would risk letting my girlfriend drive the car if an oil leak could burn the car down in under 5 minutes.

I think allot of people around here are forgetting that its not just spilled oil during changes, but if any engine seal, the filter housing, or oil fill cap gasket leaks these all could cause a fire if you don't get the shield modified. Sounds like most people didn't get much warning before it happened either. Best bet is to play it safe & get the recall done.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The real issue is a faulty shield design. First, it's made of plastic, which is flammable. Second, it appears there is a lip around the top of the shield that prevents fluids on the shield from easily dripping off. Third, it's made of plastic, which means that the shield itself requires heat protection near the front of the engine. Look down through the engine directly behind the radiator on an uncut shield and you can see the shield's heat protection. Fourth, as designed it sits too close to the oil drain that's used when changing the oil.

A correctly designed shield would be made out of aluminum with no lip and shaped away from the oil change drain. Installation would need to be such that when the car is on level ground the shield itself is always sloped down towards the back of the engine. Aluminum, while not as strong as steel, has the benefits of weighing less than steel and won't rust. It's also fire proof and won't melt at the temperatures found in the engine compartment. It also won't get gouges like a plastic shield. Unfortunately for us, GM executives decided that Wall Street profits are more important than its customers. Cutting the existing shield is a lot cheaper than tooling up for, shipping to dealerships, and installing an aluminum shield.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

obermd said:


> The real issue is a faulty shield design. First, it's made of plastic, which is flammable. Second, it appears there is a lip around the top of the shield that prevents fluids on the shield from easily dripping off. Third, it's made of plastic, which means that the shield itself requires heat protection near the front of the engine. Look down through the engine directly behind the radiator on an uncut shield and you can see the shield's heat protection. Fourth, as designed it sits too close to the oil drain that's used when changing the oil.
> 
> A correctly designed shield would be made out of aluminum with no lip and shaped away from the oil change drain. Installation would need to be such that when the car is on level ground the shield itself is always sloped down towards the back of the engine. Aluminum, while not as strong as steel, has the benefits of weighing less than steel and won't rust. It's also fire proof and won't melt at the temperatures found in the engine compartment. It also won't get gouges like a plastic shield. Unfortunately for us, GM executives decided that Wall Street profits are more important than its customers. Cutting the existing shield is a lot cheaper than tooling up for, shipping to dealerships, and installing an aluminum shield.


Aluminum doesn't gouge?

One of my skid plates run by a guy in SOCAL:


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I think an aluminum plate would pop a lot as it heats and cools.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bartonmd said:


> Aluminum doesn't gouge?
> 
> One of my skid plates run by a guy in SOCAL:


Looks like the guy likes to fly over speed bumps, lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can guarantee if your aluminum skid plate looks like this that a plastic panel would be even worse with more and deeper gouges. I should have clarified that when compared to plastic, aluminum doesn't gouge nearly as easily.

Our engine block is partially aluminum - it doesn't pop with temperature changes. Really thin aluminum will pop with temperature changes, but even 1/4" thick shaped sheet of aluminum will be reasonably resistant to temperature related shape changes.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Looks like the guy likes to fly over speed bumps, lol.


Yeah... The offroad kind...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

^^^ Looks like fun. I used to do this in my Montana. Didn't have quite the ground clearance but as long as you know where your tires are it's doable. I've also off-roaded in Fieros and Sunbirds. The secret is knowing where your wheels are.


----------



## Stingray1974 (Mar 14, 2012)

Fire Recall -Fix. I had my Chevy Cruze fixed for the fire issue and thought they were just going to cut slits in the engine lower cover or shield. I'm extremely disappointed to see they cut out the whole section in the middle. To me this is a problem by effecting the aerodynamics and allowing salt water to splash in the engine bay in the winter. I can see maybe cutting out just around the exhaust pipe because that is the heat source.They maybe missed this fire potential in engineering and testing but just cut the whole thing out is a ridiculous fix and maybe is an indication of engineering abilities. I'm going to complain and ask for either them to replace or return the car. If more people join in we can push GM to fix this properly. Does anyone have a new Cruze and can see how they have fixed this on the new cars?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Stingray1974 said:


> Fire Recall -Fix. I had my Chevy Cruze fixed for the fire issue and thought they were just going to cut slits in the engine lower cover or shield. I'm extremely disappointed to see they cut out the whole section in the middle. To me this is a problem by effecting the aerodynamics and allowing salt water to splash in the engine bay in the winter. I can see maybe cutting out just around the exhaust pipe because that is the heat source.They maybe missed this fire potential in engineering and testing but just cut the whole thing out is a ridiculous fix and maybe is an indication of engineering abilities. I'm going to complain and ask for either them to replace or return the car. If more people join in we can push GM to fix this properly. Does anyone have a new Cruze and can see how they have fixed this on the new cars?


What they missed isn't a fire potential, it's an idiot potential, and by that I mean there's the potential of an idiot doing your oil change and spilling oil all over the engine and onto the shield - enough to splash onto the exhaust and cause a fire. You can either remove the idiot, or remove most of the shield.

At least...according to the recall notice...


----------



## balding1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Went for a oil change yesterday and they said they had to do the recall.
Told them I had no time and would do it later on when I wasn't busy with work, gut felling they would of done it anyway so just left and told them will be going to another dealer for service from now on.
Like **** I'm going to be on a GM schedule.
Got 12% engine oil life left so will look into doing it myself from now on.


----------



## Olwylee (Sep 7, 2012)

I know this seems to be a common complaint but I have to voice that after having the hack job done to the skid plate, I am not very impressed with GM's solution.

How is opening the underside of the engine to every piece of road debris and without question changing the aerodynamics of car a fix.

I will be interested to see how fuel mileage is affected with the air now allowed to buffet up under the hood not to mention what this might have done to the handling, both of which my wife and I are about to find out with a trek to Toronto from Hope, BC.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

olwylee said:


> i know this seems to be a common complaint but i have to voice that after having the hack job done to the skid plate, i am not very impressed with gm's solution.
> 
> How is opening the underside of the engine to every piece of road debris and without question changing the aerodynamics of car a fix.
> 
> I will be interested to see how fuel mileage is affected with the air now allowed to buffet up under the hood not to mention what this might have done to the handling, both of which my wife and i are about to find out with a trek to toronto from hope, bc.



amen!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I wonder if anyone has checked the 2013 model to see if they completely removed the plate or did something else with it


----------



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

Ours is a 6/12 build so from what I am reading isn't affected, so I assume the '13s will look like this. I don't have anything to compare mine to though. There is a plastic panel that covers the right 1/3 of the underbody, I can see a lot of the transaxle and almost lal of the exhaust system. Not sure if I am seeing anything of the engine, like the oil pan or oil filter area.

EDIT, on the right side of the pic about 1/2 way up there is an unused sheetmetal nut where a screw would have gone through. I don't think the dealer did anything to the car before I got it, it owuld be interesting to know if this sheetmetal nut is even there on a '13.


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

For months ago, I had the recall "chop job" performed. at first I saw no real effect from the change, but began to see a slow decrease in fuel economy. Since Chevy will not sell you a replacement shield, I went to Buick, and got a new shield for a Verano ( exact same part) and reinstalled it. I actually see a significant improvement in gas mileage, and less road noise. I guess the designers of the car and shield, knew what they were doing after all. I watched a Chevy video on you tube, called "Chevrolet Cruze goes Shields Up" and was totally convinced the "modification" was a mistake. I do all of my own oil changes, and most other maintenance, so the chance of spilled oil catching on fire, is between slim and none. Bottom line, If you haven't had the recall job performed, DON'T. Just keep your engine bay clean, and you need not worry. I also believe that Chevy will discover in the future, the 30 or so reported fires, were probably caused by something else, like faulty wiring, a fuel leak or some other defect. 

P.S. I have been collecting and restoring Chevy Corvairs, for almost 40 years. these cars had major oil leak problems (solvable) and would basically coat the exhaust manifolds with oil, which would send smoke into the passenger compartment. However, I have never seen or heard of a fire from this situation.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm, that's tempting. Mine came chopped up already.


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/514045344.html

Seen this? 

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

turbocruiser said:


> For months ago, I had the recall "chop job" performed. at first I saw no real effect from the change, but began to see a slow decrease in fuel economy. Since Chevy will not sell you a replacement shield, I went to Buick, and got a new shield for a Verano ( exact same part) and reinstalled it. I actually see a significant improvement in gas mileage, and less road noise. I guess the designers of the car and shield, knew what they were doing after all. I watched a Chevy video on you tube, called "Chevrolet Cruze goes Shields Up" and was totally convinced the "modification" was a mistake. I do all of my own oil changes, and most other maintenance, so the chance of spilled oil catching on fire, is between slim and none. Bottom line, If you haven't had the recall job performed, DON'T. Just keep your engine bay clean, and you need not worry. I also believe that Chevy will discover in the future, the 30 or so reported fires, were probably caused by something else, like faulty wiring, a fuel leak or some other defect.
> 
> P.S. I have been collecting and restoring Chevy Corvairs, for almost 40 years. these cars had major oil leak problems (solvable) and would basically coat the exhaust manifolds with oil, which would send smoke into the passenger compartment. However, I have never seen or heard of a fire from this situation.


There is a seasonal change in gasoline everywhere in the US. As a result, you will get anywhere from 1 to 5 MPGs lower in the winter than in the summer depending on where you are located, even if no other changes are made to your car. I have tracked this for the past 20+ years and I can always tell when it was winter vs. summer.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

so I scheduled an oil change yesterday, I told teh service dept. that I did not want the recall fix done. They said I would have to sign a waiver. thoughts?


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

Macman said:


> so I scheduled an oil change yesterday, I told teh service dept. that I did not want the recall fix done. They said I would have to sign a waiver. thoughts?


Do the oil change yourself. It only takes about 20 minutes. Takes less time than the trip to the dealer and the wait for them to do it. Also, it is cheaper and you can be sure of the quality of the oil that goes in the engine.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

ems2158 said:


> Do the oil change yourself. It only takes about 20 minutes. Takes less time than the trip to the dealer and the wait for them to do it. Also, it is cheaper and you can be sure of the quality of the oil that goes in the engine.


I have 5 free oil changes left. Also, I've never changed the oil myself, so I'd probably spill oil in the oil pan thingy that this recall is about.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Macman said:


> I have 5 free oil changes left. Also, I've never changed the oil myself, so I'd probably spill oil in the oil pan thingy that this recall is about.


Just clean it up. If you clean up your oil spillage there's no problem.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

obermd said:


> Just clean it up. If you clean up your oil spillage there's no problem.


OK, but I still don't know how to do it. I would like to, maybe after the free oil changes run out. I don't think the dealership would use a low quality oil.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/544-cruze-oil-change-1-4t.html


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

had the oil change today, told the service person not to do the recall, they said ok, that was it.


----------



## balding1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Didn't have time to do my own oil change this time, so took it into GM for oil change and install winter tires.
Refused the recall but while waiting went to see the 2013 Cruzes and they all had the modified belly shield so went back and told them to cut mine.
Practice make perfect because they done a good job with NO jagged edges.
Probably 5 out of 10 cars coming in yesterday were Cruzes for oil changes and winter tires because winter tires are mandatory as of December 15 till March 15 here in Quebec, I saw 4 other Cruzes being modified while waiting for mine.Said would never of had it done but don't want to change my own engine oil at -20 Celsius.lol


----------



## 4LC4PON3 (Nov 22, 2012)

Should I be worried. I am awaiting a decision on a 17k mile 2012 Cruze I am purchasing. I may want to see if they took off the belly pan.

Used 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT w/1FL For Sale | Auburn NY .


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

4LC4PON3 said:


> Should I be worried. I am awaiting a decision on a 17k mile 2012 Cruze I am purchasing. I may want to see if they took off the belly pan.
> 
> Used 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT w/1FL For Sale | Auburn NY .


I believe the 1FL code means it was a fleet model, so more than likely it's an ex-rental car. Basically, I think that means it won't have Onstar or Bluetooth for your phone. It would be interesting to see if they did the splash shield or not, but I'm going to guess they did since the I think the rental car companies generally stay on top of that kind of stuff for liability.


----------



## 4LC4PON3 (Nov 22, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I believe the 1FL code means it was a fleet model, so more than likely it's an ex-rental car. Basically, I think that means it won't have Onstar or Bluetooth for your phone. It would be interesting to see if they did the splash shield or not, but I'm going to guess they did since the I think the rental car companies generally stay on top of that kind of stuff for liability.


I called them earlier today and they told me that yes the car is a rental car BUT thats not what the 1FL means They said it is a installed package of some sort in the car and this is what they told me. I am not sure about bluetooth which isnt a problem for me and I dont really care for onstar. 


"1FL installed packages"

6-Speaker Audio System Feature
Auxiliary Glovebox
Tire Sealant & Inflator 
KitFront Disc/Rear Drum Brakes


----------



## ECO Driver (Jun 17, 2012)

I had the recall done on mine, no effect at all on my fuel mileage since having the recall done. Doesn't affect handling either.


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

This past weekend, we bought a 2013 Chevy Volt. This evening, I was inspecting the car, looking for the oil filter. I look under the car expecting a full length splash shield and no access to the oil filter. To my surprise, I find…the Cruze Fix (or hack depending on how you want to call it)!!! There was the engine and all open on the bottom.

Now, this car tries to get the very best mileage possible. If the Volt engineers found it acceptable to have the splash shield removed then I have no qualms about the shield removed in similar fashion on my Cruze. Please see the picture.









Oh, and I did find the filter. It is on the left side of the photo near the oil sump.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Healtotoe said:


> This past weekend, we bought a 2013 Chevy Volt. If the Volt engineers found it acceptable to have the splash shield removed then I have no qualms about the shield removed in similar fashion on my Cruze.


Don't mean to rain on your parade, but what makes you think the Volt engineering group is pleased with this change? The shield was designed primarily to clean up the airflow underneath the car whilst offering a secondary benefit of providing some protection from road debris and corrosive salt solution to the formerly enclosed area. This change is one driven entirely by GM's legal department, not its' engineers and true believers.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Actually I didn't buy one, because of these issues.
> If I had made a decision after my 10 minute test drive I may have bought one and been kicking myself about now. I decided to do the smart thing and I got a loaner from the dealer for the day. During that extensive drive I found faults I wouldn't want to live with.
> When someone complains about a car after buying it and someone asks well did you test drive it? this is the reason.
> During that little drive it felt OK, I didn't try to pass on the freeway, sitting in any car seat for 10 minutes would be fine, and with the salesman yapping away I didn't have a chance to test it all out.
> My suggestion to everyone is either to rent a car for a day or get a loaner before making a decision.


You shouldn't take another persons word for it though. Just because someone say they didn't like the car, doesn't mean you wont like it either. Are we treating them like god or something? Im just trying to make a valid point here. Why believe someone if you haven't even test drove the car yet. That doesn't make any flipping sense to me. I testdrove a cruze before I bought mine. A different model and drivetrain....Still love my automatic LT. I testdrove a eco 6spd manual. I liked that one too. Im glad I bought the cruze. The cruze for me gives me this feeling that none of my other cars have. Although this is my first new car, but when I took it in delivery, I felt a giant relief and weight rise above me. Ive never felt so good and positive about life ever until I bought this car. Idk what it is about the cruze that makes me feel this way but it sure does feel **** good =].


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> You shouldn't take another persons word for it though. Just because someone say they didn't like the car, doesn't mean you wont like it either. Are we treating them like god or something? Im just trying to make a valid point here. Why believe someone if you haven't even test drove the car yet. That doesn't make any flipping sense to me. I testdrove a cruze before I bought mine. A different model and drivetrain....Still love my automatic LT. I testdrove a eco 6spd manual. I liked that one too. Im glad I bought the cruze. The cruze for me gives me this feeling that none of my other cars have. Although this is my first new car, but when I took it in delivery, I felt a giant relief and weight rise above me. Ive never felt so good and positive about life ever until I bought this car. Idk what it is about the cruze that makes me feel this way but it sure does feel **** good =].


Then we agree, give the car a good test drive before buying it, including borrowing a used one for a day.
I would have bought a Cruze as well if not for the reliability issues and power train. Slap the 2.4L Ecotec in there and I'd be all over it like white on rice


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

steve333 said:


> Slap the 2.4L Ecotec in there and I'd be all over it like white on rice


That is never going to happen. Before 2008 the average engine size in a GM car was over 3.0L V6. All of those larger cars with 3800v6 now have 2.4ecotecs. GM compact cars will probably never see over a 2.0L engine again. 

This is due to increasing emission standards and has nothing to do with increasing MPG. Below is a link comparing my last three cars, by the numbers every time I upgraded I gain 5MPG combined. However when one looks at the "energy and environment" tab you can see the emissions are greatly reduced. 

Even comparing the 2.2ecotec in my 2004 cavalier to the 1.4T in my cruze I put out a metric ton less CO2 per year. Compare that to the 20+ year old 3800 I had, its 2.3 tons less per year. Thats one persons car, Imagine now when we are talking the entire GM fleet sold yearly. 

Compare Side-by-Side


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

spacedout said:


> That is never going to happen. Before 2008 the average engine size in a GM car was over 3.0L V6. All of those larger cars with 3800v6 now have 2.4ecotecs. GM compact cars will probably never see over a 2.0L engine again.
> 
> *This is due to increasing emission standards and has nothing to do with increasing MPG.* Below is a link comparing my last three cars, by the numbers every time I upgraded I gain 5MPG combined. However when one looks at the "energy and environment" tab you can see the *emissions are greatly reduced*.
> 
> ...


Re: the bolded part, not exactly. The amount of CO2 (a greenhouse gas) emitted is directly related to mpg or amount of fuel burned. Each gallon of gasoline that weighs 6.3 pounds produces ~20 pounds of CO2 (How can 6 pounds of gasoline create 19 pounds of Carbon dioxide? and Emission Facts: Average Carbon Dioxide Emissions Resulting from Gasoline and Diesel Fuel | US EPA). There's nothing you can do about reducing CO2 output on a gasoline or diesel engine other than by burning less of it or some other fuel w/less carbon content.

Some regions (e.g. Europe) seem to have regulations based upon grams of CO2 per a given distance, so yes, that's based on CO2 emissions but again reducing CO2 emissions requires burning less fuel or something w/less carbon.

The other area where emissions standards are getting more stringent is simply rated by the EPA smog score. This has nothing to do w/the amount of fuel burned.
From Find-a-Car Help



> *What's the difference between air pollution and greenhouse gas emissions?*
> 
> The smog and greenhouse gas ratings measure different types of vehicle emissions. Air pollutants harm human health and/or cause smog. Greenhouse gas emissions (primarily CO[SUB]2[/SUB]) contribute to climate change.


Read more at About the Ratings | Green Vehicle Guide | US EPA and look at the PDFs to see the various scores and limits for each rating.

For example, take a look at these vehicles: Compare Side-by-Side and try changing state of purchase between California and Alabamba under Energy Environment. Take a look at their EPA smog ratings depending on the state. Then, compare how far apart these are in FE and how there's no correlation between their EPA smog score and their FE.

Back to the earlier point about displacement and emissions, take a look at these in terms of greenhouse gas emissions vs. what you linked to: http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=32611&id=33374&id=33260&id=32339. Notice that 3 of these vehicles have either 2.5 or 3.5L engines but yet are estimated to produce less CO2/year than the 1.4L Cruze you linked to? It's because of their better combined fuel economy.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cwerdna said:


> Back to the earlier point about displacement and emissions, take a look at these in terms of greenhouse gas emissions vs. what you linked to: Compare Side-by-Side. Notice that 3 of these vehicles have either 2.5 or 3.5L engines but yet are estimated to produce less CO2/year than the 1.4L Cruze you linked to? It's because of their better combined fuel economy.


That may be true(the emissions is based on fuel burned/combined MPG), but all those cars you linked to are hybrids. The sad part? Even though all those cars are hybrids there metric tons of CO2 are virtually the same as my Cruze automatic. Matter of fact, my Combined MPG for the previous year is 35mpg(5mpg better than the window sticker), putting my CO2 output below 3 out of 4 of those cars. 

From left to right on your list: 4.3tons, 3.2tons, 4.8tons, 4.2tons. The cruze 1.4T automatic is rated at 4.4tons of Co2 per year, cost thousands less and does not have a hybrid system to fail. Now look at the Cruze ECO, it is rated at 4.0 tons of Co2 per year, less than the average of all 4 of those hybrids. 

Fact is most cruze eco drivers like me with my 1LT automatic blow away the window sticker combined number. Looking at MPG on fuelly.com combined average of the eco manual is 37mpg not the 33mpg window sticker. That means the eco easily beats these hybrids in emissions too.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

spacedout said:


> *That may be true(the emissions is based on fuel burned/combined MPG)*, but all those cars you linked to are hybrids. The sad part? Even though all those cars are hybrids there metric tons of CO2 are virtually the same as my Cruze automatic. Matter of fact, my Combined MPG for the previous year is 35mpg(5mpg better than the window sticker), putting my CO2 output below 3 out of 4 of those cars.
> 
> From left to right on your list: *4.3tons, 3.2tons, 4.8tons, 4.2tons.* The cruze 1.4T automatic is rated at 4.4tons of Co2 per year, cost thousands less and does not have a hybrid system to fail. Now look at the Cruze ECO, it is rated at 4.0 tons of Co2 per year, less than the average of all 4 of those hybrids.


Regarding the bolded part. It's not MAY be true, it is true. See links I referenced. The amount of CO2 emitted burning gasoline is directly related to how much is burned and thus directly related to fuel economy.

I went out of my way to pick larger displacement engines to show that displacement doesn't have direct correlation to greenhouse gas emissions. And, I intentionally picked vehicles w/displacement higher or much higher than 2.0L, since that was mentioned earlier.

And you're not correct about all 4 being hybrids. The Altima wasn't. There is no '13 Altima Hybrid. It was killed after model year '11. One may come out in the future not based on Toyota Hybrid Synergy Drive (rumors are of supercharging and Nissan's dual-clutch 1-motor system), but I digress.

Those 4 vehicles BTW have more horsepower and the 3 hybrids have quicker acceleration than any Cruze, esp. the last 2. They have 182 hp, 200 hp, 280 hp and 338 hp, respectively vs. the Cruze Eco's 138 hp. Those vehicles are also larger, heavier vehicles and have more interior room.

In the last case, http://www.lexus.com/models/GS/ quotes a 0-60 mph in 5.6 seconds. http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests..._450h_vs_porsche_panamera_hybrid/viewall.html says 6.0 seconds.

Here are 3 vehicles, all NON-hybrids with larger displacement engines w/lower or equivalent CO2 emissions vs the '13 Cruze Eco 6MT:
http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=33415&id=32542&id=33506&id=33266&#tab2

Here are 3 vehicles, all hybrids with larger displacement engines also w/lower CO2 emissions than the '13 Cruze Eco 6MT:
http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=32542&id=33324&id=33315&id=33507.

BTW, the current Hybrid Synergy Drive hybrids have no alternator, no dedicated starter motor, no belts (water pump, AC and power steering are all electric now) and (on FWD models) a relatively simple transmission w/only a single planetary gearset w/no shift solenoids, no torque converter, no tiny fluid passages, no internal clutches and no reverse gear. (I'm unfamiliar w/the implementation details of HSD on RWD and AWD/4WD applications.)


----------



## motorman (Sep 26, 2010)

my son had this mod done to his cruze and it dropped the MPG because it disturbs the air flow under the car


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

motorman said:


> my son had this mod done to his cruze and it dropped the MPG because it disturbs the air flow under the car


I highly doubt this mod dropped the MPGs due to air flow changes. Too many of us have had this done with no noticeable drop in fuel economy.


----------



## CRUZEDAD33 (Feb 24, 2013)

Its just a recall people you would of thought they said the car blows up after 50 mph!!!!people always overreact when they hear news.it wouldnt be america if we didnt.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CRUZEDAD33 said:


> Its just a recall people you would of thought they said the car blows up after 50 mph!!!!people always overreact when they hear news.it wouldnt be america if we didnt.



While i do agree with part of this, you wouldn't be saying the same thing if they tell you, the AC you have in your House or APT can catch fire if you don't do this fix.

If you change your own oil in your Cruze, then fine, but why run the risk if you don't? Your a dad, you want your kids safe. Some people do overreact though...Just go the dealer guys, and you will be fine.

If you don't want it done, just SAY IT and done.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

iKermit said:


> If you change your own oil in your Cruze, then fine, but why run the risk if you don't?


Remember allot of people on here who do change their own oil also go long change intervals. That usually means they are not looking under the hood very often. If one does not get the shield cut and their car develops a oil leak(highly likely with a turbo engine) you car is still at risk of catching fire. 

Chaning your own oil might save you from sloppy oil changes but if you develop a leak your car is still at risk of fire. Much safer for everyone to just get the shield cut. 

My MPG actually improved with the shield cut, however high speed stability was greatly decreased( I seem to get blown around more at 75mph+).


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Remember allot of people on here who do change their own oil also go long change intervals. That usually means they are not looking under the hood very often. If one does not get the shield cut and their car develops a oil leak(highly likely with a turbo engine) you car is still at risk of catching fire.
> 
> Chaning your own oil might save you from sloppy oil changes but if you develop a leak your car is still at risk of fire. Much safer for everyone to just get the shield cut.
> 
> My MPG actually improved with the shield cut, however high speed stability was greatly decreased( I seem to get blown around more at 75mph+).


Better safe than sorry right?


----------



## sirjr (Mar 27, 2012)

Has anyone removed the entire shield before they brought their Cruze into the dealer? I am going to have to bring my Cruze in for warranty work ( the one RS decal is peeling off, the one sun shade courtesy mirror cover broke off and I have to have a cable wrapped because I have a standard transmission). I was planning to remove the entire shield before I bring the vehicle in to the dealer so it would not be cut up and then reinstall it. If anyone did this, what was the dealer's response when you brought your Cruze in?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sirjr said:


> Has anyone removed the entire shield before they brought their Cruze into the dealer? I am going to have to bring my Cruze in for warranty work ( the one RS decal is peeling off, the one sun shade courtesy mirror cover broke off and I have to have a cable wrapped because I have a standard transmission). I was planning to remove the entire shield before I bring the vehicle in to the dealer so it would not be cut up and then reinstall it. If anyone did this, what was the dealer's response when you brought your Cruze in?


 To the best of my knowledge, you can request they do not alter it and they will type into the system do not cut for their records of why it didn't get cut. *Psst* If you find another uncut one hook me up! There is too much ground visible when I open my hood and look down


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Verano uses the same shield, uncut.


----------



## sirjr (Mar 27, 2012)

Merc6 & Obermd, thanks for the information. I will call ahead to the dealer with the request and listen to their response. I do all my own oil changes, so no oil drips down. When my son bought a 2013, I thought there would be a nicer modification that I would be able to change out; however, it was the same thing, only from the factory.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

sirjr said:


> Has anyone removed the entire shield before they brought their Cruze into the dealer? I am going to have to bring my Cruze in for warranty work ( the one RS decal is peeling off, the one sun shade courtesy mirror cover broke off and I have to have a cable wrapped because I have a standard transmission). I was planning to remove the entire shield before I bring the vehicle in to the dealer so it would not be cut up and then reinstall it. If anyone did this, what was the dealer's response when you brought your Cruze in?


 I have taken my shield covers off. There are many plastic clips & plastic push pins, but it is easy to do in good weather. I had to take them off to file down the botched job GM did at the dealership. Depending on where you live, wait until winter is over if you can.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I was lucky bec my dealership took it through their service department and had the shield taken off way before I took it in delivery. They did that for my lt model I had and my eco that i have now as well.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snydosaurus (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine caught fire this morning. Unfortunately, i change my own oil, which is probably stupid now days. My guess is the filter seal ruptured, spraying oil under the hood at high pressure. Melted wiring, master cylinder, etc. funny how i didnt see any leaks after changing the oil and filter, although i only tested for a minute. Also, i made it 4 miles without any problem before all **** broke loose. So the bottom line is that i dont know if it is my fault, or a flaw. I can assure you i've been changing oil before these oil jockey kids were born. There is NEVER a drip or spillage issue when i change my oil, so the recall doesn't affect me, regarding the plastic shield. Im sure im about to get it up the you know what on this repair. I dont have a leg to stand on.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ouch. At least you're ok.


----------



## Snydosaurus (Dec 3, 2013)

I learned today that my burnt out cruze was the fault on improper O-ring placement in the filter. It should not be visable after the filter is tightened. . If you have changed your own filter, you will understand the confusion, since there is an additional groove at the end of the threads. This is the blue o-ring that slides onto the filter cap. That is the comment from my dealer server manager. Honestly i have no clue what the owners manual says, since its in my char-broiled Cruze at the dealer. IMHO, this is a design flaw, unless its specified in the owners manual, or simply says " don't try this at home".


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Generally owners manuals don't provide service instructions and I don't believe there are any in your book......or my book, it's not burned.
When one performs their own maintainance it must be assumed you have thorough knowledge of the task at hand.
You removed a correctly positioned O ring and installed and incorrectly positioned the new one.
There is no blaming anyone but the guy in the mirror.

Moving forward, this is a insurance claim.....get the ball rolling and fess up......they've heard it all before.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry for the loss but it was not a flaw with the filter or housing. It was simply something that got over looked if I was you I would contact the insureance company and file a claim 


Take me pics before any type of service work


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah sorry for your vehicle loss, cars are designed with dealership tech only interaction outside of adding gas and washer fluid. I think it was around 03 you start to see dealer for headlight bulbs swap in non HID cars. 2016 they may even make wiper blades non autozone employee friendly so they have no reason to get outside in fresh air.


----------



## Cruzechase (Nov 19, 2013)

I got a recall on my '12, about a brake vacuum micro switch. I heard about the fire hazard recall as well and I'm hoping I don't receive one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The fire hazard recall chopped the under-engine shield into two pieces. If you can see the pavement under your radiator this recall has been done.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Hmmmm. interesting. 

October 2013 built Australian SRi-V (is this an LTZ?) and went back for the 3000km service/check yesterday. 
Hmmm nothing of any importance done (according to service supervisor) and yet I can see the ground when looking down near the radiator where before there was no ground visible! Seems a shield of some sort was removed. Pity that companies are in denial mode and won't admit anything at all to anyone let alone a customer for fear of litigation. 

Seems like another USA trait has infiltrated Australia. Lets SUE! (it would have happened anyway  

Minsik


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Obermd - simple and informative and useful to me to know whats been done to my baby! thanks.


----------

